# Ezra Release



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

This last Ezra release went faster than any other release I have ever seen. I was able to pick up a 10 pack. Hope there were a few other lucky guys on here. It was gone in less than 30 minutes. I was going to try to put a message on here to let guys know but it was too late.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> This last Ezra release went faster than any other release I have ever seen. I was able to pick up a 10 pack. Hope there were a few other lucky guys on here. It was gone in less than 30 minutes. I was going to try to put a message on here to let guys know but it was too late.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked one up... I was hoping it was gonna be a 5er because I didn't wanna spend $100+ - but dang it I wasn't gonna miss another one 
Luckily eBay has been good to me this week. LOL!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> I picked one up... I was hoping it was gonna be a 5er because I didn't wanna spend $100+ - but dang it I wasn't gonna miss another one
> Luckily eBay has been good to me this week. LOL!


Yeah $100+ was kind of steep but I have worked 113 hours of overtime alone in last 2 weeks so I figured why not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I was knocking down that kind of overtime last month. Hard on the body, but nice for the humidor.


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah I had to pass this one, too much money wrapped up in moving and getting things settled, will be looking to do some trades though for sure 


Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I snatched one 10er up for sure.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Never smoked an EZ, but definitely on my list. Maybe next time around.


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow that did go fast. Notification didn't show up on my phone, didn't stand a chance


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I thought I was signed up to get notifications of these releases but I don't seem to be getting them. Do you have to use their app or what?


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I got the notification on my phone and purchased within 1 minute. I kinda hate that you just have to leap on these, but I'm curious enough to bite. Would have been nice if they would have at least put actual cigar sizes in the listing... I don't typically smoke toro sized cigars, but hopefully I'll be surprised.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Dang! I missed it as well! 


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

ebnash said:


> I got the notification on my phone and purchased within 1 minute. I kinda hate that you just have to leap on these, but I'm curious enough to bite. Would have been nice if they would have at least put actual cigar sizes in the listing... I don't typically smoke toro sized cigars, but hopefully I'll be surprised.


Same here. They have my info saved. Maybe took me two minutes cause I had to set the 3 month old on the sofa to get my card out.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I had to pass this one, too much money wrapped up in moving and getting things settled, will be looking to do some trades though for sure
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


You know who to call buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Supply and Demand! That reminds me of the old days with HD. Kida of human nature to want what we can’t get lol. Took me forever to find a couple of Feral Flying Pigs.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Same here. They have my info saved. Maybe took me two minutes cause I had to set the 3 month old on the sofa to get my card out.


That's why I use the PP payment option. I was in the clean room in a bunny suit and couldn't get to my wallet.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah I had to pass this one, too much money wrapped up in moving and getting things settled, will be looking to do some trades though for sure
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


I got you, brother.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

If you guys don’t mind me asking, where is this list you are on to get the scoop on these EZ releases? I’d love to get my hands on a few when they come out if at all possible.


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking, where is this list you are on to get the scoop on these EZ releases? I'd love to get my hands on a few when they come out if at all possible.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


Sign up on their website for the emails, but most importantly there is a number you can t still to join a notification text system. As well if you have their app on our phone it will alert you.

When they release the text/app notification is first and often they sell out before the email even goes out.

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sign up on their website for the emails, but most importantly there is a number you can t still to join a notification text system. As well if you have their app on our phone it will alert you.
> 
> When they release the text/app notification is first and often they sell out before the email even goes out.
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Trade secret

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sign up on their website for the emails, but most importantly there is a number you can t still to join a notification text system. As well if you have their app on our phone it will alert you.
> 
> When they release the text/app notification is first and often they sell out before the email even goes out.
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Thanks, @JtAv8tor
Good to know

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sign up on their website for the emails, but most importantly there is a number you can t still to join a notification text system. As well if you have their app on our phone it will alert you.
> 
> When they release the text/app notification is first and often they sell out before the email even goes out.
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Damn, now I only have 15 seconds to get my order in. Gonna have to write a macro that will auto execute my order and payment info :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Seems like the EZ special release don’t need a ton of humidor time to shine. But what about the blending sessions cigar, how young are these?


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Seems like the EZ special release don't need a ton of humidor time to shine. But what about the blending sessions cigar, how young are these?


Funny you said that, I was just wondering if anyone had fired up one from this release yet...

Sorry don't have an answer for the question


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hell my "no surrender"s don't even show up till the 5th. As for the blending sessions, I'm giving mine the month+ JT reccomended.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Seems like the EZ special release don't need a ton of humidor time to shine. But what about the blending sessions cigar, how young are these?


Yeah I have tried a couple of them ROTT and they aren't bad but not really that great. I figured they needed some time. @JtAv8tors 9 month suggestion sounds like a good starting off point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I thought Lucille only came in the Toro size. Is this smaller cigar Lucille as well or something totally different?










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> I thought Lucille only came in the Toro size. Is this smaller cigar Lucille as well or something totally different?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. I dont know about the size, but do you know what that references?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I know the reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I thought Lucille only came in the Toro size. Is this smaller cigar Lucille as well or something totally different?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They remade it for the COTM in a different size, and pretty sure it's called something different yet similar

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I wish more EZ's were made in smaller RG. Haven't smoked anything other than an FHK, primarily because that as a perfect RG for me. I have a few each of the Sugar Cookies and Double Barrel shotgun but will probably sit on them for a while. I have only possessed 3 different EZ cigars, but I noticed that the wrappers all have the same fermented sour smell.

Any EZ connoisseurs out there notice the same? When I smoked the FHK I grabbed from the Spring Pass, it produced an awful sour wrapper smoke smell, but the cigar itself was pretty good. These other EZ's I have sitting in my tuppers have the same exact distinct smell. Maybe I'm crazy or having a stroke???


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> They remade it for the COTM in a different size, and pretty sure it's called something different yet similar
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


I think it's "Lil Lulu"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

yup lil lulu...I got one sitting...very tempting to smoke any ez but when there's only one of em I let it sit...who knows if you'll ever see it again!!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Red Army Men just released... get ‘em quick!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m passing on this one. Sounds like a great cigar tho. I’m just low on funds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

passing as well, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yea I’m passing as well. Sounds good tho


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah I’m not picking it up either, tempting though.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I had to based on the description “skinny toro”. Still annoys the shit out and if me that they sometimes don’t list a size. That’s pretty inmportant to me.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

ebnash said:


> I had to based on the description "skinny toro". Still annoys the shit out and if me that they sometimes don't list a size. That's pretty inmportant to me.


Agreed. Size is important to me as well. Passing


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Ah come on. Im sure you dont like it when the ladies say that


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

New release today.....chicken and waffles

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...137619961&mc_cid=19347f56af&mc_eid=1ced43891e

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Funny, this morning I opened the EZ app thinking it had been a while since we heard from them. I found the Chicken and Waffles for sale. About 10 minutes later, my alert went off they were avaialable. Crazy coincidence.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Aaaand another one. Nepenthe Raven lancero...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Aaaand another one. Nepenthe Raven lancero...


I never received a notification on this one.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I never received a notification on this one.


they just have a few 5ers left at this point not sure if I even got any notification. But my cell gets zero signal in the office.


----------



## Shadowdogg (Nov 21, 2017)

i got the chicken and waffles. going to give it a couple weeks rest to regulate from shipping then give'em a try


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Aaaand another one. Nepenthe Raven lancero...


I got one of these for JT - a while back, very tasty.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

If anyone is still interested in this release, I was just able to put a 5er in my cart and checkout without errors. Looks to still be some available.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

haha...just received the notification. 

Lanceros aren't my thing, I'm passing on this one.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Lancero's are right up my alley, but I'm honoring my spending freeze for now. But after I smoked that Sawed Off Shotgun the other day, I wish I had ordered more at the time.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

PTAaron said:


> I got one of these for JT - a while back, very tasty.


Was it the same one? Or one of the other raven releases?


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Was it the same one? Or one of the other raven releases?


I got a Raven Nepenthe from JT in a purchase and one from Bobby in a MAW. Looks the same


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

PTAaron said:


> I got a Raven Nepenthe from JT in a purchase and one from Bobby in a MAW. Looks the same


Well then that IS VERY promising. I was wondering if they'd ever re-release the short run stuff.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Pretty sure they will re-release only if exact ingredients become available for making a batch. Not thinking this will be common place, but at least it’s proof of possibilities. 

I will break my spending freeze if chocolate stout or porter ever release again. Wasn’t around for the 1st releases, but I’m intrigued because I’m a huge Stout and Porter fan. 

I’m anti-IPA and I have approved this message.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah same here. Tonights splurge


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Anti-IPA? Blasphemy!


ebnash said:


> Pretty sure they will re-release only if exact ingredients become available for making a batch. Not thinking this will be common place, but at least it's proof of possibilities.
> 
> I will break my spending freeze if chocolate stout or porter ever release again. Wasn't around for the 1st releases, but I'm intrigued because I'm a huge Stout and Porter fan.
> 
> I'm anti-IPA and I have approved this message.


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Anti-IPA? Blasphemy!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I second this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Anti-IPA? Blasphemy!
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Consider me a blasphemer as well. Never met an IPA that I enjoyed.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

PTAaron said:


> Consider me a blasphemer as well. Never met an IPA that I enjoyed.


My kids will be so disappointed they picked you. I raised them better than that. Lol....to each his own, I guess.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> My kids will be so disappointed they picked you. I raised them better than that. Lol....to each his own, I guess.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


If it ain't lager then I don't drink it. Cheaper the better. Sometimes I splurge and buy a yeungling. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Space cadet out now and more expensive than ever

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/space-cadet?variant=12366628454479


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Its a full bodied, full strength 6x54. Price is about where I expected (which is high).


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Space cadet out now and more expensive than ever
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/space-cadet?variant=12366628454479


If they were "regular priced" for a 5er I would have broken my "no buy" rule for that one based on the name alone.


----------



## AdamBruner (Jun 12, 2018)

I have a friend who is a huge Ezra fan. I will have to ask him if he got any for me


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

I see all of you guys talking about Ezra...have they been that good and worth?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Cigar Addict said:


> I see all of you guys talking about Ezra...have they been that good and worth?


It has to do with your own taste. They are rated consistently high and have a cult following. They sell out of these releases almost every single time within a matter of hours or even minutes. I've tried a few of them. They are good, but I like to stretch my dollar a little further

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Cigar Addict said:


> I see all of you guys talking about Ezra...have they been that good and worth?


I've yet to have one I didn't enjoy. They are a bit more pricy than I prefer, but I think they're worth it.


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Gotcha....I like to stretch my dollar too 😬

Thanx for the replies and info


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

EZ Blessed Leaf 1611 re-release
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Their notification system is not working properly. No email, no app update, etc.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I got the push notification

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> Their notification system is not working properly. No email, no app update, etc.


it just arrived!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hurry up and let them sell out so I do not buy any....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Their notification system is not working properly. No email, no app update, etc.


This was via text. It goes out first.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Hurry up and let them sell out so I do not buy any....


I'm saving you 1 to sample


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> This was via text. It goes out first.


I was just gonna day I got the text at noon EST. 
Still in the "no buy zone" anyway until I get my front porch fixed.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Just got my hands on the new release! I missed out on these last time....but not this time! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

9 left...I must resist, I have spent way way too much coin on cigars lately.... I will get my grubby lil hands on an Ezra stick one of these days... I want one of them brass knuckle samiches


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> 8 left...I must resist, I have spent way way too much coin on cigars lately.... I will get my grubby lil hands on an Ezra stick one of these days...


Sooner than you think ...haha

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Sooner than you think ...haha
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


:vs_OMG: your like a ninja... a cigar ninja


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Haha. I pay attention. I had been setting aside some stuff to bomb you with that you'd expressed interest in. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Pretty sure there's a Matilde in there too. Wasnt that on your list as well?

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Pretty sure there's a Matilde in there too. Wasnt that on your list as well?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Yup.... :grin2: I'm gonna have to build a bomb shelter haha


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Hurry up and let them sell out so I do not buy any....


^^^^This X2.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> ^^^^This X2.
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


They sold out about an hour ago thank goodness


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Getting my shipment Monday! I guess I didn’t have the willpower to resist.....shame on me. Guess I’ll have to smoke them to punish myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’ve been resisting more. 
Some are good, most are very good, few are great. 
I’m more leery to roll the dice since their recent price increases. 
I need more of a guarantee on a $70 5er. 
JMO


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I've been resisting more.
> 
> Some are good, most are very good, few are great.
> 
> ...


I def agree with you on that. It's been awhile since Ive spent $70 on a 5er but since I've had these before I was whiling to take the risk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Look what arrived today! Can't wait till the little ones falls asleep
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Shaver702 said:


> Look what arrived today! Can't wait till the little ones falls asleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah somehow mine went from TX to Wisconsin? Way to go USPS. WI isnt anywhere close to GA I'm relatively sure they won't be out for delivery today as promised.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Yeah somehow mine went from TX to Wisconsin? Way to go USPS. WI isnt anywhere close to GA I'm relatively sure they won't be out for delivery today as promised.


Yea I think you are right on that one. Crazy bc GA is closer than Va.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...s/brass-knuckles-black?variant=12385382400079

Get some so I don't ! Lmao

Want to know how I got these scars?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I've been wanting some of these so bad, but dang! 70 bucks a 5er? They can keep them.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

10pk ordered


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

No please you first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

still bugs me to no end that they don't always give the cigars dimensions


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-ug-while-my-cigar-gently-weeps/

UG exclusive


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-ug-while-my-cigar-gently-weeps/
> 
> UG exclusive


I ordered these. Thanks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Stopped by my local and snagged a couple fivers of the 1611


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stopped by my local and snagged a couple fivers of the 1611


Thats one heluva local. I only know of one shop in GA thats ever had any.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-ug-while-my-cigar-gently-weeps/
> 
> UG exclusive


So as I mentioned I ordered this online yesterday. Well after I went to bed last night I got an email saying that I was entered into the Ezra Zion whiskey drawing for my purchase and I won a bottle of their whiskey.

I didn't even know about the drawing and I never win that kind of stuff 

Woohoo!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

genomez said:


> So as I mentioned I ordered this online yesterday. Well after I went to bed last night I got an email saying that I was entered into the Ezra Zion whiskey drawing for my purchase and I won a bottle of their whiskey.
> 
> I didn't even know about the drawing and I never win that kind of stuff
> 
> Woohoo!


Nice! I didnt even get a confirmation email for my order.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Nice! I didnt even get a confirmation email for my order.


I got two separate emails. One upon ordering for the cigars and then a second later about the whiskey.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Old Fashioned Donut up now for $65 a fiver. I'm passing again...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

yeah, I got to pass as well.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you for the tip, I love old fashioned donuts and the description on the Ezra old fashioned doughnut was just to good to pass up.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I just can’t bring myself to pay $72 for 5 cigars... at first I was like screw it I want to try one of these EZ specials. Added it to my cart then seen $7 shipping too... meh


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> I just can't bring myself to pay $72 for 5 cigars... at first I was like screw it I want to try one of these EZ specials. Added it to my cart then seen $7 shipping too... meh


I always pick up some blending sessions as well, helps take the sting off the shipping. Plus, they are great smokes


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

BOSSTANK said:


> I just can't bring myself to pay $72 for 5 cigars... at first I was like screw it I want to try one of these EZ specials. Added it to my cart then seen $7 shipping too... meh


I did the same, was very close to ordering them but decided to be somewhat responsible.

The description sounds great, I look forward to hearing what people think about these.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I always pick up some blending sessions as well, helps take the sting off the shipping. Plus, they are great smokes


Dang went to lunch and missed this one. Right up my flavor profile.

Been thinking about grabbing some blending sessions, close to as complex as a regular production?


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> I just can't bring myself to pay $72 for 5 cigars... at first I was like screw it I want to try one of these EZ specials. Added it to my cart then seen $7 shipping too... meh


I am with you on that!!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> I just can't bring myself to pay $72 for 5 cigars... at first I was like screw it I want to try one of these EZ specials. Added it to my cart then seen $7 shipping too... meh


It seems like all of the recent releases have been more expensive... not that I have spare cigar money at the moment - but if I did they're more than I'm willing to pay for a 5er too.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> It seems like all of the recent releases have been more expensive... not that I have spare cigar money at the moment - but if I did they're more than I'm willing to pay for a 5er too.


Same here. I won't be buying anymore at that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

People keep buying them. And not just buying them, they are selling out instantly. Honestly, I'd expect to see the price keep going up. If people are going to pay it, why not.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I came to the EZ game too late for the special releases to be in my range, but the c&c club is a sweet deal!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Im thinking about seeing if they will add a pack of Blending Sessions in each month with the C&C delivery to save on shipping of an additional order. That would certainly quell my urge to get the special releases.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Dran said:


> View attachment 223130
> 
> I came to the EZ game too late for the special releases to be in my range, but the c&c club is a sweet deal!


ound:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> I just can't bring myself to pay $72 for 5 cigars... at first I was like screw it I want to try one of these EZ specials. Added it to my cart then seen $7 shipping too... meh


Way to many fan boys snatching these up. Far better smokes in the price range they are asking.


----------



## NYRangerfan2 (Jun 5, 2018)

God they killed it on the description for the old fashioned donut.. I want that cigar...and a donut. Still don't know what I like yet so I can't justify buying a 5er for that much to possibly find out I hate them.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

NYRangerfan2 said:


> God they killed it on the description for the old fashioned donut.. I want that cigar...and a donut. Still don't know what I like yet so I can't justify buying a 5er for that much to possibly find out I hate them.


You can always send them to me if you don't like them


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

New one's up. Grab your ax and wallets :grin2: Sounds like an awesome cigar but I'm on a spending freeze.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Darn it...


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

That was really wierd. I didn't get the text till noon. Surprised there was any left.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Must be because the first line of the description wasn't, "this just might be our best one yet!" Lol


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I was just gonna post up about the AXx...but you guys have I covered 

I don’t have the money to spend, but if anyone picks some up and has a spare band - I would love one to add to my collection


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I want to try these special releases before i pay that much. Wish they sold singles.

Im waiting on the brass knuckles to go in sale again since many folks seem to like them. I will pull the trigger on them before trying.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I was able to snag me 20 of them before they sold out....they were gone before their email even went through to my account...lol


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

csk415 said:


> Way to many fan boys snatching these up. Far better smokes in the price range they are asking.


LOL! I passed on these. Didnt care for the flavor profile :cb


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Yep put them in my cart and decided to take a pass this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Same


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Grabbed five and a pack of blending sessions. Usually the FULL EZ's are pretty good.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I didn't grab the Axx release, but went ahead and nabbed a 5er of the house blend Belicoso since nobody seems to know if they are any good. 
First to quote this post and say "I want one" will get one sent to them with a few bodyguards. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I didn't grab the Axx release, but went ahead and nabbed a 5er of the house blend Belicoso since nobody seems to know if they are any good.
> First to quote this post and say "I want one" will get one sent to them with a few bodyguards.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I mean

I want 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I want one 


TexaSmoke said:


> I didn't grab the Axx release, but went ahead and nabbed a 5er of the house blend Belicoso since nobody seems to know if they are any good.
> First to quote this post and say "I want one" will get one sent to them with a few bodyguards.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

We will call it a tie. Scott, I habe your addy. @GOT14U shoot me yours.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Haha!!! Sit my phone down to eat ice cream and I miss free cigars.... Totally worth it... Chocolate almond chunk!!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Dran said:


> Haha!!! Sit my phone down to eat ice cream and I miss free cigars.... Totally worth it... Chocolate almond chunk!!


Shame on you, Joe....

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

No shame here!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> We will call it a tie. Scott, I habe your addy. @GOT14U shoot me yours.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Just send to Scott bud, you don't need to double down on it, and I have enough sticks for a year or ten. Very cool of you tho!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

No worries...addy was on your profile. Hahaha!


GOT14U said:


> Just send to Scott bud, you don't need to double down on it, and I have enough sticks for a year or ten. Very cool of you tho!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> No worries...addy was on your profile. Hahaha!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Lol....your a slick one! Well thanks then! Turn around is fair play!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Lol....your a slick one! Well thanks then! Turn around is fair play!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


What goes around comes around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

TexaSmoke said:


> I didn't grab the Axx release, but went ahead and nabbed a 5er of the house blend Belicoso since nobody seems to know if they are any good.
> First to quote this post and say "I want one" will get one sent to them with a few bodyguards.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Please post a review!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Absolutely.


Jankjr said:


> Please post a review!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Waiting patiently to read that review!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Waiting patiently to read that review!


It'll be a bit. Ordered this afternoon.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I should have ordered some in my last purchase, totally spaced it.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/oak-eden-cigars?variant=12416082378831
Right now


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I've been waiting for this release. Knew it had to be around the corner after the release of their rye and bourbon. Went with a 10 count box. And a 5 pack of Blending Sessions. And a 5 pack of House Blends. And a session of therapy to stop impulse buying Ezra Zion cigars.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Westside Threat said:


> I've been waiting for this release. Knew it had to be around the corner after the release of their rye and bourbon. Went with a 10 count box. And a 5 pack of Blending Sessions. And a 5 pack of House Blends. And a session of therapy to stop impulse buying Ezra Zion cigars.


LOL. NICE BUY!:vs_cool:
I went with a 10 :cb


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I've been waiting for this release. Knew it had to be around the corner after the release of their rye and bourbon. Went with a 10 count box. And a 5 pack of Blending Sessions. And a 5 pack of House Blends. And a session of therapy to stop impulse buying Ezra Zion cigars.


I was two more clicks away from buying, then my patient showed and I had to walk away.

I forgot to thank them. LOL!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Archun said:


> LOL. NICE BUY!:vs_cool:
> I went with a 10 :cb


I went with 20 and a couple of other items.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I snagged a box too


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

I grabbed 10 (and 5 of the blending sessions since I’ve never had them). I figured I better support this release since I won a bottle of their bourbon during their giveaway a few weeks back lol


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Ugh... you guys are peer pressure 

After reading the Oak & Eden tasting notes I couldn’t resist no longer. 
Got a 5pk and also a 5pk of the Blending Sessions.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Smoked my first EZ house blend last night. Ill post a review in a week or two when I try a second. I like blending sessions, but they are inherently hit or miss. The house blend was phenomenal, the blend doesn't change, and they are only a few bucks more than the blending sessions. I haven't tried very many EZ, the the house blend was the best so far 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

genomez said:


> I grabbed 10 (and 5 of the blending sessions since I've never had them). I figured I better support this release since I won a bottle of their bourbon during their giveaway a few weeks back lol


Winedor is getting fuller and it isn't seasoned yet @genomez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Winedor is getting fuller and it isn't seasoned yet @genomez
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know and I've held back ordering some stuff because it isn't ready...I'm not doing as good at that as I'd like.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

I never had an EZ before. Seems like you guys really like this company ? Thinking of picking up a 5'er of this release. 

Are there any other boutique cigar companies like EZ that you guys recommend? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I can’t believe they are still available. They usually last 30 mins or less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> I never had an EZ before. Seems like you guys really like this company ? Thinking of picking up a 5'er of this release.
> 
> Are there any other boutique cigar companies like EZ that you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your way late bud. They sell out in about an hour from when they release. You can grab their "stock" line of sticks tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Your way late bud. They sell out in about an hour from when they release. You can grab their "stock" line of sticks tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's 8 five packs left. That never happens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> There's 8 five packs left. That never happens
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, make me a liar....better jump while you can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Your way late bud. They sell out in about an hour from when they release. You can grab their "stock" line of sticks tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really -- I placed my order shortly after I posted this. There's still some left as well

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Not really -- I placed my order shortly after I posted this. There's still some left as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I stand corrected! But I'll throw my two cents in....everyone should have bought the AXx's....my boots are knocked off with this stick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

This was a large run for them... Almost 2000 sticks... They usually only have 500-700 made


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone been disappointed with a special release purchase they have made? If so which one?


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Anyone been disappointed with a special release purchase they have made? If so which one?


Not yet, but I've gone towards their darker releases and not there naturals....but I still have some of their naturals and they are great. Disclaimer: I quit buying for about 6 months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I have the app so I received the text immediately yesterday when they released. I was going to pass, this morning I remember smoking a couple of the Camacho Burbon Barrel aged and liked it. I looked this morning and they still had 8 packs so I pulled the trigger and purchased a fiver and a fiver of their House Blend. 

I’m looking forward to the new release BLT Lancero Barber Pole, that will be in my mail box Monday from Cig Fed, Tuesday Oliva V’s and Some Fuentes arriving. I’m running out of storage. Guess I need to send some bombs lol.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I really enjoyed the house blend from EZ. Let me know what you think. I plan on getting more. My barber poles are on the mail truck this morning. Wish I could have scored more than 2, but that was all they had! Have a killer Saturday, Charlie.


Olecharlie said:


> I have the app so I received the text immediately yesterday when they released. I was going to pass, this morning I remember smoking a couple of the Camacho Burbon Barrel aged and liked it. I looked this morning and they still had 8 packs so I pulled the trigger and purchased a fiver and a fiver of their House Blend.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the new release BLT Lancero Barber Pole, that will be in my mail box Monday from Cig Fed, Tuesday Oliva V's and Some Fuentes arriving. I'm running out of storage. Guess I need to send some bombs lol.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

These were just delivered, but the blending sessions are in tough shape.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

genomez said:


> These were just delivered, but the blending sessions are in tough shape.


Shoot them an email. Their customer service is second to none.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Shoot them an email. Their customer service is second to none.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Will do thanks


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Shoot them an email. Their customer service is second to none.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Do you think that picture is good enough to send them or should I remove them from the bag for a better picture?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

genomez said:


> Do you think that picture is good enough to send them or should I remove them from the bag for a better picture?


The bagged picture should suffice. Maybe grab a few angles. They can always ask for more pics, but I doubt they will

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> The bagged picture should suffice. Maybe grab a few angles. They can always ask for more pics, but I doubt they will
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


Thanks Tyson


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Luckily these appear in much better condition.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, you guys have cruddy luck with the blending sessions. I've only received two sticks in poor shape in all my purchases.

For sure contact them, they will take care of you.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Alright you enablers... there WERE 5 5ers left... now there are just 4. 

Luckily I just got refunded some cash in PayPal so this doesn’t really count as spending money


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Has anyone sampled one yet ROTT? 

Eager to read a review and see what people think? My delivery comes on Thur --- which will be my first EZ ever The pictures make them look really tasty btw. 

Will probably put two in my small To Be Smoked Soon stash then freeze and nap the rest in my humi. Excited to try my first EZ tho to see what all the hype is about... 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

My blending sessions were in great shape. I smoked one ROTT yesterday and it was great. I'm letting the O&E rest a couple days before I have one.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Funny enough (or not funny depending how you look at it!) my blending sessions order was beat up. First time its happened to me.

But I'd rather light a candle than curse the darkness and I've been looking for a reason to try my hand at cigar glue using fruit pectin. Seems like the perfect opportunity to give it a shot.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Funny enough (or not funny depending how you look at it!) my blending sessions order was beat up. First time its happened to me.
> 
> But I'd rather light a candle than curse the darkness and I've been looking for a reason to try my hand at cigar glue using fruit pectin. Seems like the perfect opportunity to give it a shot.


I got some great advice from @TexaSmoke about emailing EZ when my Blending Sessions showed up Friday beat up.

I took a picture of the 6 they sent me with 2 that are probably not smokeable (a 3rd is questionable) and emailed them and then I got a response yesterday from them apologizing. They reshipped another 5'ver and a free cigar "for my trouble". It's set to be delivered tomorrow. Great customer service.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

My 5'er came in today.. going to be my first EZ ever!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

EZ merch is back in stock... got me a EZ Truckers hat and an EZ logo shirt... they have been out of stock ever since I have been smoking seems like...

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/merch


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

About time for another one of these isn't it? Noon today?


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

The new release is available now!


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Yup. Just picked up a pack. 6th year anniversary. Only 725 made. 

Hurry if you want it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

I ordered too...


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Curious -- are you guys getting boxes or the 5'er? I've been going crazy on recent pur.chases this past couple weeks so I bought just a 5er. A run of only 725 though is super limited though... 

How frequent do they do these limited releases? Is it every month? 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

BKurt said:


> Curious -- are you guys getting boxes or the 5'er? I've been going crazy on recent pur.chases this past couple weeks so I bought just a 5er. A run of only 725 though is super limited though...
> 
> How frequent do they do these limited releases? Is it every month?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I got a 10Pack this time. For me, It depends on the flavor profile described. 
They have these realeases every other week or so. It depends, sometimes they have them 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

This is an anniversary, so yearly. Normally they have a new blend once or twice a month I believe.


BKurt said:


> Curious -- are you guys getting boxes or the 5'er? I've been going crazy on recent pur.chases this past couple weeks so I bought just a 5er. A run of only 725 though is super limited though...
> 
> How frequent do they do these limited releases? Is it every month?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

BKurt said:


> Curious -- are you guys getting boxes or the 5'er? I've been going crazy on recent pur.chases this past couple weeks so I bought just a 5er. A run of only 725 though is super limited though...
> 
> How frequent do they do these limited releases? Is it every month?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I did a 5ver too because I just received an EZ order for $175 worth of stuff yesterday


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll have to just stick to the C&COTM, house blend, and maybe some blending room... As much as I like the hype... I can't bring myself to drop that kind of coin on an NC


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Takes so much will power not to purchase. I usually try to stick to the full/full EZ releases


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Takes so much will power not to purchase. I usually try to stick to the full/full EZ releases


Agreed. I even bought a 5'er and I'm still thinkig if I should of gotten more.. these limited releases they do is marketing genius. Keeps their overhead/inventory low while creating a FOMO in the customer base.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

This may be a really unpopular opinion, especially in this thread, but a lot of things I've tried from EZ just didn't seem worth it. I would rather smoke almost anything from Warped and they are all readily available. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

The lower end EZ stuff isn't "special". The higher end EZ stuff uses aged tobacco and you can taste the difference. They do a wide variety of blends and needless to say, you will like some more than others. Wait for a profile that you like and buy that.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

For the record I lasted three hours. Went to multiple meetings. Came back to my desk and they were still available.

I tried.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

A for effort.


Westside Threat said:


> For the record I lasted three hours. Went to multiple meetings. Came back to my desk and they were still available.
> 
> I tried.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I like cigar fed... Owned by EZ, does the limited release special gars, just a bit over half the price! And they don't sell out in 30 minutes, so if too many of you EZheads jump on the bandwagon and cause me to miss out I expect a finders fee! LOL


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Has anyone tried any of Southern Draw's cigars? I was looking at picking up a 5'er of Rose of Sharon (Lanceros) which reportedly got a 100 rating ?? 

Has anyone tried this by chance? Or other Southern Draw smokes? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BKurt said:


> Has anyone tried any of Southern Draw's cigars? I was looking at picking up a 5'er of Rose of Sharon (Lanceros) which reportedly got a 100 rating ??
> 
> Has anyone tried this by chance? Or other Southern Draw smokes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have had the Kudzu and it was pretty good.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

BKurt said:


> Has anyone tried any of Southern Draw's cigars? I was looking at picking up a 5'er of Rose of Sharon (Lanceros) which reportedly got a 100 rating ??
> 
> Has anyone tried this by chance? Or other Southern Draw smokes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've tried most of them and they're all good. Jacob's Ladder, quick draw Pennsylvania and Kudzu are my favorites


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Southern Draw should definitely be represented in your stash. My favorites are the Quick Draw PA Broadleaf and Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

My EZ order came in ! That was fast
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, look at those wrappers


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Wrapper on the second stick from the left looks to be unraveling?


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> This may be a really unpopular opinion, especially in this thread, but a lot of things I've tried from EZ just didn't seem worth it. I would rather smoke almost anything from Warped and they are all readily available.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


What ones have you tried? I'm Curious

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Dran said:


> I like cigar fed... Owned by EZ, does the limited release special gars, just a bit over half the price! And they don't sell out in 30 minutes, so if too many of you EZheads jump on the bandwagon and cause me to miss out I expect a finders fee! LOL


CFED also has one of the better/cheaper COTMs. Plus there's a 10% off coupon floating around.



BKurt said:


> Has anyone tried any of Southern Draw's cigars? I was looking at picking up a 5'er of Rose of Sharon (Lanceros) which reportedly got a 100 rating ??
> 
> Has anyone tried this by chance? Or other Southern Draw smokes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Rose of Sharon is their mildest stick AFAIK. I have one resting but should have smoked it by now.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> Wrapper on the second stick from the left looks to be unraveling?


Yeah the corner was coming up a bit so I decided to make it the one I tested ROTT...

I'll let the others nap a while. There's hints of whiskey in taste in this one like there was in the O&E. Not as prevalent but it's definitely there.

What are your guys experience with these limited releases? Are they "young" and need a lot of nap time to get the full flavors out?

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Yeah the corner was coming up a bit so I decided to make it the one I tested ROTT...
> 
> I'll let the others nap a while. There's hints of whiskey in taste in this one like there was in the O&E. Not as prevalent but it's definitely there.
> 
> ...


The limited have a lot of aged tobacco most times...a little rest may help them but I don't see a ton of difference. Now their lighter smokes may need some. I usually stick to their darker full body smokes.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> What ones have you tried? I'm Curious
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Jamais vu, house blend, eminence, tantrum, brass knuckles, ugly Christmas sweater, Chris, 2nd Amendment, lucille

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

BKurt said:


> Yeah the corner was coming up a bit so I decided to make it the one I tested ROTT...
> 
> I'll let the others nap a while. There's hints of whiskey in taste in this one like there was in the O&E. Not as prevalent but it's definitely there.
> 
> ...


Where's Dino?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Stogiepuffer said:


> Where's Dino?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh man...... he is gonna be soooo mad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Ive wondered about the aging too. Their non special releases for sure benefit with a year or two under them. As for their new releases, I never smoke anything ROTT. Worst cigars I've ever smoked were ROTT. I give everything a month or two to acclimate. Like @GOT14U said the tobacco is aged so shouldn't need much time down, but I haven't experimented with extended time down.

Wine goes through travel shock when shipped. Perhaps cigars too, but I have absolutely zero scientific proof behind this!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Jamais vu, house blend, eminence, tantrum, brass knuckles, ugly Christmas sweater, Chris, 2nd Amendment, lucille
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


I'm surprised on the brass knuckles...most of the other ones I can understand. Disclaimer I've not had the ugly Christmas Sweater tho.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Ive wondered about the aging too. Their non special releases for sure benefit with a year or two under them. As for their new releases, I never smoke anything ROTT. Worst cigars I've ever smoked were ROTT. I give everything a month or two to acclimate. Like @GOT14U said the tobacco is aged so shouldn't need much time down, but I haven't experimented with extended time down.
> 
> Wine goes through travel shock when shipped. Perhaps cigars too, but I have absolutely zero scientific proof behind this!


I definitely wasn't impressed with the 6th Anniversary I smoked ROTT earlier today. Not a bad smoke but not much to it (to me) other than some sweetness. I'm hoping with a few months or more they we will be better. Of course, everyone is different.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> I'm surprised on the brass knuckles...most of the other ones I can understand. Disclaimer I've not had the ugly Christmas Sweater tho.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


The knuckles was good and I like the house blend. I have just been underwhelmed by quite a few of the. The short run stuff is better for the most part, but getting pretty high in price.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> The knuckles was good and I like the house blend. I have just been underwhelmed by quite a few of the. The short run stuff is better for the most part, but getting pretty high in price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


They are getting pretty proud of their stuff

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> I'm surprised on the brass knuckles...most of the other ones I can understand. Disclaimer I've not had the ugly Christmas Sweater tho.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I'm surprised and I'm not. I smoke so many of their blending sessions, I know how all over the place they are. As good as the Brass Knuckles are, they aren't my "favorite". The blend lacks a touch of sweetness to help balance it, I find it incredibly dry. With that said, I have no doubt thats what they are going for. I certainly still enjoy it though.

In the last few years I have been whoring myself out to many different marcas to learn about my palate. It's an ongoing journey. With EZ I know the blends will be well crafted with aged tobaccos, some will be home runs and some will be a stand up double. But I'd rather have a stand up double than a walk and paying a premium comes with that. Funny enough, my wife is probably my biggest supporter of me smoking EZ cigars because she is sick and tired of me bitching about cigars I don't like!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I'm surprised and I'm not. I smoke so many of their blending sessions, I know how all over the place they are. As good as the Brass Knuckles are, they aren't my "favorite". The blend lacks a touch of sweetness to help balance it, I find it incredibly dry. With that said, I have no doubt thats what they are going for. I certainly still enjoy it though.
> 
> In the last few years I have been whoring myself out to many different marcas to learn about my palate. It's an ongoing journey. With EZ I know the blends will be well crafted with aged tobaccos, some will be home runs and some will be a stand up double. But I'd rather have a stand up double than a walk and paying a premium comes with that. Funny enough, my wife is probably my biggest supporter of me smoking EZ cigars because she is sick and tired of me bitching about cigars I don't like!


Lmao....ya it's always a gamble with their stuff. That's the reason I quit buying every damn release...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty happy with these Blending Sessions. Cigar on the right has some unraveling that I will need to glue. Besides that the variety is most excellent.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Pretty happy with these Blending Sessions. Cigar on the right has some unraveling that I will need to glue. Besides that the variety is most excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that is a blending sessions lineup I would be glad to try. Diversity.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

genomez said:


> I definitely wasn't impressed with the 6th Anniversary I smoked ROTT earlier today. Not a bad smoke but not much to it (to me) other than some sweetness. I'm hoping with a few months or more they we will be better. Of course, everyone is different.


Yeah. The 6th anniversary ROTT definitely didn't wow me. It didn't even slightly entertain me to be honest. Though that was what the O&E was like for me as well. When I tried the O&E ROTT - the flavors were very muted. Had one recently, even after just a couple weeks rest the flavors were much more pronounced. I'm "assuming" that will be the case for the 6th year.

FYI, the O&E was a decent smoke. Though to me, it was very linear with no transitions. The first puff was like the last puff. With the pronounced rum/whiskey taste the flavors became overkill at the end. Just my humble 2 cents.

We'll see how the 6th year turns out after some rest. I'm curious what other people thought of the O&E blend? Has anyone had it recently after a little rest ? Also, what do you think is the best EZ release so far? (Top 3) I want to try a couple of their "can't miss" release blends to see what the company is capable of.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Yeah. The 6th anniversary ROTT definitely didn't wow me. It didn't even slightly entertain me to be honest. Though that was what the O&E was like for me as well. When I tried the O&E ROTT - the flavors were very muted. Had one recently, even after just a couple weeks rest the flavors were much more pronounced. I'm "assuming" that will be the case for the 6th year.
> 
> FYI, the O&E was a decent smoke. Though to me, it was very linear with no transitions. The first puff was like the last puff. With the pronounced rum/whiskey taste the flavors became overkill at the end. Just my humble 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Top 3 for me so far

Masquerade 
Sugar Cookie 
Second amendment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Cleaver
AXx
Brass knuckles Madura 

Close one is Apple Pie also


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Knuckle Sammich--Full Strength Full Flavor

Masquerade--Love the shaggy foot and tons of complexity

Chris Blend--They were right when they said it tastes like Mexican hot chocolate


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Pretty new to the EZ game, but the best of what ive had,
Lucile
Chocolate milk
Chicken n Waffle


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Knuckle Sammich--Full Strength Full Flavor
> 
> Masquerade--Love the shaggy foot and tons of complexity
> 
> Chris Blend--They were right when they said it tastes like Mexican hot chocolate


Ya those knuckle Sammie's are killer!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

GOT14U said:


> Ya those knuckle Sammie's are killer!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


If they were a regular production cigar I would be buying a box a month. That cigar made my top ten of all time. I have a love/hate relationship with limited run cigars :vs_laugh:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Cleaver
Makin Peppered Bacon
The Raven Nevermore


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Knuckle Sammich--Full Strength Full Flavor
> 
> Masquerade--Love the shaggy foot and tons of complexity
> 
> Chris Blend--They were right when they said it tastes like Mexican hot chocolate


I like the sound of the Masquerade. I was going to start putting it on my MAW list, but it really doesn't seem like there are many around anymore.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow that's quite the variation in top 3 lists.... I'm sure this is a long shot but if anyone still has some stragglers of these previous limited releases that they'd be willing to trade please PM me? I'd love to try and sample some of these previous releases I missed out on.. I have a few O&E left and 6th anniversary .. along with other non EZs available... 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

My top 3 so far are:
Chocolate Chip Cookie
Bourbon 
Sugar cookie 

I’d love to get a chance to try Butter and Masquerade though - I’ve heard good things about both.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

One of the best ways to get old limited release is join the coffee club. They send you 5 cigars each month. Two (or three) are usually normal release, one is blended exclusively for the club then another one or two which are limited release from the past. Vast majority of past limited release I have/smoked I got from the club. My three favorites that I listed I got through the coffee club...and only got one of.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> One of the best ways to get old limited release is join the coffee club. They send you 5 cigars each month. Two (or three) are usually normal release, one is blended exclusively for the club then another one or two which are limited release from the past. Vast majority of past limited release I have/smoked I got from the club. My three favorites that I listed I got through the coffee club...and only got one of.


I did it once... ended up with 3 regular production cigars, so I was kind of disappointed and didn't do it again. The coffee was great though. 
I did just get an email "personally inviting me" to reactivate my membership.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

PTAaron said:


> I did it once... ended up with 3 regular production cigars, so I was kind of disappointed and didn't do it again. The coffee was great though.
> I did just get an email "personally inviting me" to reactivate my membership.


Some months are definitely better than others


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

All my Ex’s Maduro Lanceros on sale today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Ya, not biting on these.


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

GOT14U said:


> Ya, not biting on these.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Yeah, passssssssssssssssssss:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Ya I'm confused... I got the message also. I thought the all my ex's was a "regular" production item. I've only known about EZ for about a month and they have always been available on the site.. 

Is this just as ploy to get people to buy their remaining stock? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Ya I'm confused... I got the message also. I thought the all my ex's was a "regular" production item. I've only known about EZ for about a month and they have always been available on the site..
> 
> Is this just as ploy to get people to buy their remaining stock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's a special size, that's all.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

I like Maduros but Im passing on these.. 

Has anyone tried this stick tho? I've always been curious if this was good or not 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes, All My Ex's is their best regular production IMO. Honestly, its an excellent cigar but gotta draw the line somewhere!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Not spending $10 on something that most all the reviews describe as “campfire” flavors.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

SERPIENTE now available!
Im snatching a 10pack this time :cb
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/serpiente?variant=12449676263503


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Archun said:


> SERPIENTE now available!
> 
> Im snatching a 10pack this time :cb
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/serpiente?variant=12449676263503


Damn your fast! Lol..

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep snagged a 5er myself


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

GOT14U said:


> Damn your fast! Lol..
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


LOL. and of course you're the first one after:grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Dang. This one just looks cool.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> Dang. This one just looks cool.


I was not going to get any but put a ten pack in my cart "just for fun". The site said the 10 packs were sold out....so I panicked and added a five pack to see if that was sold out, which it wasn't.

The rest is a blur, I think my muscle memory took over.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The snake around the guitar headstock really calls to me. Old school tattoo flash looks with a guitar tossed in....hubba hubba. Alas, I am on a buying freeze. I'll behave today.


Westside Threat said:


> I was not going to get any but put a ten pack in my cart "just for fun". The site said the 10 packs were sold out....so I panicked and added a five pack to see if that was sold out, which it wasn't.
> 
> The rest is a blur, I think my muscle memory took over.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Sold out!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

genomez said:


> Sold out!


Glad I waited... still tying (unsuccessfully) to stay on a buying freeze until after my wife's birthday party that I'm paying for at the end of September


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

I went to a MTG.. came back. Saw the text at 11 and it was all gone.. (sigh) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

BKurt said:


> I went to a MTG.. came back. Saw the text at 11 and it was all gone.. (sigh)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How do you sign up to get texts? I have their app on my phone, but I get no notifications. I get an email, but often times it's too late.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

genomez said:


> How do you sign up to get texts? I have their app on my phone, but I get no notifications. I get an email, but often times it's too late.


Sounds like you need to config the apps notices on your phone. I seem to get the app notice much sooner than the email. The cigars were sold out 30 minutes after I received the email.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Still havent gotten my email😂 but the app and text gave me plenty of time... I didnt buy though...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

genomez said:


> How do you sign up to get texts? I have their app on my phone, but I get no notifications. I get an email, but often times it's too late.


you have to text a certain number, I do not recall what it is but I know if you look around on their website it is on there.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> you have to text a certain number, I do not recall what it is but I know if you look around on their website it is on there.


Thanks. I'll dig around. I'm not sure why the app doesn't notify me because all the notification settings look right.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

genomez said:


> Thanks. I'll dig around. I'm not sure why the app doesn't notify me because all the notification settings look right.


Text *EzraZion* to *31996* and we'll personally text you when new cigar releases are announced!

found it


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

It was easy to find lol. Here it is in case anyone else needs it.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Text *EzraZion* to *31996* and we'll personally text you when new cigar releases are announced!
> 
> found it


Thank you!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/chocolate-brownies?variant=12469719334991

This just in....
Looks tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)




----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh my...


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jumped on that train....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

I got in on this one too 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

I picked up 10, love the chocolate flavor in cigars


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep glad I took lunch because I don’t get a signal in the office and can’t log on to puff either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

This is one release I just could not pass on. I'm a big fan of cocoa in cigars


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

I also got 10. I'm also a fan of the chocolate, caramel , nutty tasting cigars. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

....and they're gone.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I passed. I usually regret it but my collection is growing faster than I can smoke it!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I passed. I usually regret it but my collection is growing faster than I can smoke it!


By all means, send them over if you need help clearing out some inventory 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedjemunkee (Sep 10, 2018)

Damn... Those looked damn tasty too. Oh well. Maybe next time.

Unless someone wants to trade 1.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

And I’m sitting here saying....don’t do it man! There’s better ones out there...god I hope I’m right...but not in the way that I want you guys to get shitty sticks. Lol....in other words, I passed!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

So I broke the rules and told my wife yesterday about the EZ Chocolate Brownies that are incoming. Well, she just asked me when they were coming in...ruh roh. She seems way to interested


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

It's like Christmas morning! Smoking one after the littleness goes to bed tonight.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Shaver702 said:


> It's like Christmas morning! Smoking one after the littleness goes to bed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If cigars were judged on appearance and presentation, those sticks look good enough to eat! I'm holding off until the weekend to try one.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Mmmmm
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Mine came in a mixed bag. 2 have wrappers like the one on the left and the other 3 were beautiful like the one on the right. Emailed support and they have sent replacements.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I'm  I should have grabbed some....
And their customer service is great! Those look odd, I wonder how they will smoke?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jankjr said:


> Mine came in a mixed bag. 2 have wrappers like the one on the left and the other 3 were beautiful like the one on the right. Emailed support and they have sent replacements.


You don't need to smoke the ugly ones. I would be glad to assist with the disposal of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Jankjr said:


> Mine came in a mixed bag. 2 have wrappers like the one on the left and the other 3 were beautiful like the one on the right. Emailed support and they have sent replacements.


I had 1 look like that in the pack I opened. It went up in flames and tasted the same as the others I've smoked. I'm glad I picked up more than I was planning. I've gone through FOUR sticks of these already. I need to hide my other 3 packs somewhere :vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> I had 1 look like that in the pack I opened. It went up in flames and tasted the same as the others I've smoked. I'm glad I picked up more than I was planning. I've gone through FOUR sticks of these already. I need to hide my other 3 packs somewhere :vs_laugh:


I only did a 10 pack and wish I had gone with my normal 4 pack order, these are indeed very good.

Also I have a great hiding spot if you want  haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> I only did a 10 pack and wish I had gone with my normal 4 pack order, these are indeed very good.
> 
> Also I have a great hiding spot if you want  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah these are my favorite releases I've tried so far.. I can only imagine how they'll taste with a little rest on them. Haven't been in the EZ game long but I've noticed in the ones I've tried that even just after a few weeks rest they taste so much better. ... For instance I didnt like the OE or 6th anniversary ROTT -- after a few weeks though it was almost like smoking completely different sticks! Especially the 6th year..

The chocolate brownies were already quite tasty ROTT so I can only imagine what they'll be like after a decent nap.

Makes me curious if there's a recommended "nap" time for the limited releases ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

skipper469 said:


> If cigars were judged on appearance and presentation, those sticks look good enough to eat! I'm holding off until the weekend to try one.


I'm going to hold off as well. Daughter got a second wind and it was too late to light one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Yeah these are my favorite releases I've tried so far.. I can only imagine how they'll taste with a little rest on them. Haven't been in the EZ game long but I've noticed in the ones I've tried that even just after a few weeks rest they taste so much better. ... For instance I didnt like the OE or 6th anniversary ROTT -- after a few weeks though it was almost like smoking completely different sticks! Especially the 6th year.. These releases were already quite tasty ROTT so I can't imagine what they'll be like after a decent nap.
> 
> Makes me curious if there's a recommended "nap" time for the limited releases ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


With the age of the tobaccos used by EZ I would say right after the ROTT one for science, I rest mine for about 5-6 weeks before going back to them again.

I assume anything I get from a retailer is stored at 70/70 so I use the 1% per week for adjustment to 65% in my humidor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Seeing all of this positive feedback on the Chocolate Brownie has me kicking myself for doing a measly fiver. Note to self, the next time EZ has "chocolate" or "brownie" in the description, stack deep. I'm having a hard time waiting until Friday to spark one up, but I need some cooler weather to really sit out and enjoy this one.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

skipper469 said:


> Seeing all of this positive feedback on the Chocolate Brownie has me kicking myself for doing a measly fiver. Note to self, the next time EZ has chocolate or brownie in the description, stack deep.


On my experience with EZ stack deep with every limited release, if you don't like it once you try it,99.9% chance you can move the extras in the market place at cost and break even 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> On my experience with EZ stack deep with every limited release, if you don't like it once you try it,99.9% chance you can move the extras in the market place at cost and break even
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll take that advice.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> On my experience with EZ stack deep with every limited release, if you don't like it once you try it,99.9% chance you can move the extras in the market place at cost and break even
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If not + after a bit of patience!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> On my experience with EZ stack deep with every limited release, if you don't like it once you try it,99.9% chance you can move the extras in the market place at cost and break even
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

New one out now. I'm passing this time. https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/third-dimension?variant=12479103664207


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

I’m passing too


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Interesting... but they keep raising the price... so no.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

PTAaron said:


> Interesting... but they keep raising the price... so no.


I was surprised the Chocolate Brownies were 60 for a fiver. I think the new release should be the same but they are adding on another five bucks for the glasses probably IDK :noidea:


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> I was surprised the Chocolate Brownies were 60 for a fiver. I think the new release should be the same but they are adding on another five bucks for the glasses probably IDK :noidea:


I'm guessing because it is "One time release"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

They sound delicious, but at $65+shipping, I'm passing too. There are too many other sticks and fun stuff I'm buying or want to buy. I have to pick and choose on these EZ releases. I'm just not ready to be giving EZ +/- $240 a month out of my pocket for weekly releases.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Chocolate Brownie = cheap ribbon from Michael's

3rd Dimension = special printed bands and glasses

I'd like to smoke the new sticks but, as others have said, I'm not interested in the marketing costs associated with the offering.

I'm sure the cigars will be great regardless.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I had to get a 10 pack...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I had to get a 10 pack...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You have a sickness my friend lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> You have a sickness my friend lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually get a 20
Pack  but yes my medication helps some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Just got a 5 pack this time - that extra 5 bucks does make you do some extra thinking...

This release surprised me. Normally it's been every 2 wks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Passed on these as well. Not my kinda gimmick


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

passed as well. Not into paying for marketing


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

What I always wonder about these releases is what kind of margin are they making. Sale price - cost = profit...and they just bought Nomad Cigar.

Like @Jankjr mentioned, a ribbon from Michael's is super cheap, heck sometimes they wrap them with a piece of yarn. So if the band and glasses are worth $5, what are the leaves worth? They own Cigar Federation and I haven't had any of those releases but they are always significantly less in cost. It also really grinds my gears that you have to pay for shipping in today's free shipping world.

Regardless of how cranky I sound above, I will undoubtedly continue buying a release every now and then


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Ewood said:


> What I always wonder about these releases is what kind of margin are they making. Sale price - cost = profit...and they just bought Nomad Cigar.
> 
> Like @Jankjr mentioned, a ribbon from Michael's is super cheap, heck sometimes they wrap them with a piece of yarn. So if the band and glasses are worth $5, what are the leaves worth? They own Cigar Federation and I haven't had any of those releases but they are always significantly less in cost. It also really grinds my gears that you have to pay for shipping in today's free shipping world.
> 
> Regardless of how cranky I sound above, I will undoubtedly continue buying a release every now and then


Exactly how I feel.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I like to think I am paying for the aged leaves. Somebody at some point had to put capital aside for 7-11 years, or how ever long the tobacco is aged. There is a cost there. But I most certainly do not need fancy bands and 3D glasses. 

As for the shipping, its one of the reasons I add Blending Sessions...helps me justify the shipping costs.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Ezra prices their product based on a value-based approach (customer perceived) versus a cost-based approach. Much like Skye, I pony up when the value meets my expectation (tobacco age + flavor profile). The cigar market has gotten crowded and EZ has carved out a niche, bravo.

It will be interesting to see is if they can scale their model up to an OPUS X level of hype/sales.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

cracker1397 said:


> I'm guessing because it is "One time release"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty much every release.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

csk415 said:


> That's pretty much every release.


Yeah but this time they really mean it. I can tell ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

The guy that owns my local B&M got to hang out with Kyle after the Vegas show one evening and asked him about all the ‘one time releases’
Supposedly this is their way of getting as many blends as possible on the market before the deeming regs kick in. A fair amount of these will come back around and become regular production eventually.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> The guy that owns my local B&M got to hang out with Kyle after the Vegas show one evening and asked him about all the 'one time releases'
> Supposedly this is their way of getting as many blends as possible on the market before the deeming regs kick in. A fair amount of these will come back around and become regular production eventually.


Man I dream of the day Brass Knuckles become regular production. I don't care what size they did :vs_OMG:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> The guy that owns my local B&M got to hang out with Kyle after the Vegas show one evening and asked him about all the 'one time releases'
> 
> Supposedly this is their way of getting as many blends as possible on the market before the deeming regs kick in. A fair amount of these will come back around and become regular production eventually.


Exactly how it was explained to me by Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I don’t mind all the releases, love the variety. Just pick and choose what hits your profile.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Honestly, from a business perspective, I think their overall marketing strategy is genius. In this industry, their capital is tied up in aging tobaccos which could take anywhere from 5-10 years before ready to roll. But once their inventory is ready for consumption - they pretty much have their qtys dialed in so that they sell out (quickly) each time. Thus they are not stuck with excessive slow turns on an already slow turning product line. 

Now the 3D gimmick of this current release I don't care for. It's too obvious imo. But kudos to them for creating a marketing plan that all but guarantees no excess inventory. It's all about turns..

What I do wonder though is how much different are these blends really from release to release ? I'd put money on it that successive blends are very similar and they just slap a different wrapper on it and call it a new release. Or slightly tinker with the blend , slap a new wrapper and boom.. new release.. As a consumer we gobble up these limited releases because they're tasty but also due to the fomo that their marketing plan creates.. I also crack up at their descriptions on their site.. It's such a blatant Target to our taste buds -- it's almost like they're describing pastries! 

Now I sit patiently warmed by my cloak of hypocrisy as I wait for my 5'er to come in the mail lol. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't even bother to look at the new bands from yesterdays release. I see an X-Wing and Wolverine on two of them. I hope they don't get in trouble for using those properties. Isn't that a no no? I'm no lawyer here. Just posting an observation :vs_laugh:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh yes I did...









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

BKurt said:


> Honestly, from a business perspective, I think their overall marketing strategy is genius. In this industry, their capital is tied up in aging tobaccos which could take anywhere from 5-10 years before ready to roll. But once their inventory is ready for consumption - they pretty much have their qtys dialed in so that they sell out (quickly) each time. Thus they are not stuck with excessive slow turns on an already slow turning product line.
> 
> Now the 3D gimmick of this current release I don't care for. It's too obvious imo. But kudos to them for creating a marketing plan that all but guarantees no excess inventory. It's all about turns..
> 
> ...


That's where the blending sessions come in. No band. Not descriptions to lean on. Just you and your palate.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Oh yes I did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouth is watering

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Shaver702 said:


> Mouth is watering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a killer combo.:vs_OMG:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Dupe


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

skipper469 said:


> That looks like a killer combo.:vs_OMG:





Shaver702 said:


> Mouth is watering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly Recommened Pairing!

Tried another combo tonight: CF Whipped Cream and Chocolate Bomber









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Did the beer overwhelm the Whipped Cream or was it ok?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars

Next one

"I'm like a dog chasing cars, I wouldn't know what to do if I caught one, you know, I'd just do&#8230;things." ~ Joker


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Surprise attack by EZ 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I think I'm going to pass again. Artwork on the package is super cool though.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

How were the original sawed off? I haven't tried it yet tho I did just get my hands on one in a trade (s/o to @Westside Threat ) ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

BKurt said:


> How were the original sawed off? I haven't tried it yet tho I did just get my hands on one in a trade (s/o to @*Westside Threat* ) ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It was dern good tasting but, needed a bit more time acclimating to my conditions I think (wacky burn).


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I’m so tempted... the original sawed off is excellent, and this one sounds even better. 
Hoping it sells out soon. LOL!


----------



## NYRangerfan2 (Jun 5, 2018)

How is their coffee? Finding it hard to justify $50 for a 5 pack as I am still a novice that is not sure what I like. But, a 5 cigar sampler and 12oz of some premium coffee for $50 sounds like a steal.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

NYRangerfan2 said:


> How is their coffee? Finding it hard to justify $50 for a 5 pack as I am still a novice that is not sure what I like. But, a 5 cigar sampler and 12oz of some premium coffee for $50 sounds like a steal.


I think their coffee is great! Their Brass Knuckle Blend is the best coffee I've ever had.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

NYRangerfan2 said:


> How is their coffee? Finding it hard to justify $50 for a 5 pack as I am still a novice that is not sure what I like. But, a 5 cigar sampler and 12oz of some premium coffee for $50 sounds like a steal.


I did the cigar and coffee thing once - Cleaver coffee is what I got and it is definitely good. 
I thought it was a pretty good deal at the time.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Well it’s a Maduro so I had to take the plunge. Hope it’s as good as the write up states.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Well dang it... I waited and there were still some left so I had to order them.


----------



## NYRangerfan2 (Jun 5, 2018)

My shipment was delayed in transit...was suppose to be here last night. Anyway, how are Ezra's right out of the box, should I let them sit in the humidor for a while before smoking?


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

NYRangerfan2 said:


> My shipment was delayed in transit...was suppose to be here last night. Anyway, how are Ezra's right out of the box, should I let them sit in the humidor for a while before smoking?


Let them rest for a while, all cigars suffer during transit. Just MHO:vs_cool:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

NYRangerfan2 said:


> My shipment was delayed in transit...was suppose to be here last night. Anyway, how are Ezra's right out of the box, should I let them sit in the humidor for a while before smoking?


 I usually smoke one ROTT partly out of excitement and partly curiosity of the flavor profile. Then I put them down for an rh adjustment period. They are all made with aged tobaccos so it's not like you need them to go down for a few years.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

The COTM shipment this month looks great. I know we never get all the cigars shown in the picture but a man can dream. I've never smoked a NOMAD so excited to receive that freebie.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

NYRangerfan2 said:


> My shipment was delayed in transit...was suppose to be here last night. Anyway, how are Ezra's right out of the box, should I let them sit in the humidor for a while before smoking?


Wait at least a month....it's worth the wait....to many times any ROTT cigar has issues. Why waste one. I just smoked one ROTT earlier this week. I never do this because of all my experiences...well I was reminded why I do that with the one I smoked this week.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> The COTM shipment this month looks great. I know we never get all the cigars shown in the picture but a man can dream. I've never smoked a NOMAD so excited to receive that freebie.


Yeah, gonna be a good month!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Wait at least a month....it's worth the wait....to many times any ROTT cigar has issues. Why waste one. I just smoked one ROTT earlier this week. I never do this because of all my experiences...well I was reminded why I do that with the one I smoked this week.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I agree, I never smoke ROTT. Worst cigars I've ever smoke were some of my favorite cigars but ROTT. Got to show a little patience.


----------



## NYRangerfan2 (Jun 5, 2018)

Alright I'll do my best to wait, thanks guys.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> The COTM shipment this month looks great. I know we never get all the cigars shown in the picture but a man can dream. I've never smoked a NOMAD so excited to receive that freebie.


I was thinking the same thing... I might have to sign up for that one.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

My sawed off shotgun order is out for delivery... hopefully this map isn't accurate or they may need a little extra time to dry out.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

I normally smoke one ROTT for science but I did notice that even just a couple weeks rest with these EZ releases makes a big difference. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Technically owned by EZ, Irish Car Bomb through cigar Fed. Very good

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=533e4e8dda&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

:hand::tape::tape::tape::tape::frusty::frusty::spank::spank:


JtAv8tor said:


> Technically owned by EZ, Irish Car Bomb through cigar Fed. Very good
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...137635333&mc_cid=533e4e8dda&mc_eid=fbca73f4dd
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone light up a shotgun yet?

My first tunneled like a MF. Not happy.
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone light up a shotgun yet?
> 
> My first tunneled like a MF. Not happy.
> 
> ...


I had one the day they arrived and it smoked fine.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

Am I the only one who hasn't tried something from the Ezra Release, guess I know ware my next bonus is going.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here you go boys. It’s good to live in Texas. 



YOU'RE CORDIALLY INVITED!

We're so excited to announce our second Ezra Zion retail location: Ezra Zion Cigar Bar at Trinity Street!

We've partnered with the fine folks at Trinity Street Coffee Bar to bring boutique premium cigars to the square in Decatur, Texas!

We're having our Grand Opening Launch Event this Friday, October 12 from 5-9pm. Address is 110 N. Trinity St. Decatur, TX 76234.

We'll have live music, Oak & Eden Whiskey tasting, Marker Cellars wine tasting, artisan Trinity St. coffee drinks and cocktails...and of course legit cigars!

This party is going down smack-dab in the middle of the historic Decatur square! The ambiance and atmosphere are totally amazing! It's the absolute perfect setting for an Ezra Zion cigar and an adult beverage (or two).

If you plan to attend, please RSVP by responding to this email and letting us know. 

It's gonna be a packed house and--mark my words--the party of the year! Hope to see you there!

NEVER MISS ANOTHER CIGAR RELEASE AGAIN!

If you've not been getting the EZRA ZION App Push Notifications, we've got a fix for you so that you'll never miss another cigar release announcement!

Text EzraZion to 31996 and we will personally text you when the new cigar releases are announced!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone light up a shotgun yet?
> 
> My first tunneled like a MF. Not happy.
> 
> ...


When mine arrived I smoked one ROTT and it was great! Going the others rest a while.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Anybody see the EZ brass knuckles red. ...on their site but no text about their release...go get them boys!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Anybody see the EZ brass knuckles red. ...on their site but no text about their release...go get them boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has a description now and says they made 1495.... these may be around for a bit longer than most


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Has a description now and says they made 1495.... these may be around for a bit longer than most


Ya, I'm not biting this time...last ones were a bit to light for me. Good sticks just not my fav.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Did a notification go out for those? Think I missed it. Passing regardless


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Did a notification go out for those? Think I missed it. Passing regardless


Not that I know of... just saw the post about it here and went to the app to look


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Did a notification go out for those? Think I missed it. Passing regardless


No text or email to me...and I usually get them.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Got to pass on this one, but if anyone grab some and is willing to trade a couple
Let me know

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Pass...:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Passed as well...I see they're outsourcing the rolling on this one...interesting


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

When they make more of these - PM me!

This months coffee is back to the Raven; made me dig one out of the hunidor.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

take a look at the industry lancers! oh my GOD!


SoCal Gunner said:


> When they make more of these - PM me!
> 
> This months coffee is back to the Raven; made me dig one out of the hunidor.
> 
> ...


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got me some of these... hate the price and have passed on all others so far but couldn't resist this one...

Brass Knuckles Red

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/brass-knuckles-red?variant=13597235445839


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Got to pass on this one, but if anyone grab some and is willing to trade a couple
> Let me know
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I'd gladly do this - BUT - now I'm thinking bigger picture. How can we work a multiple party trade of multiple EZ sticks w/o taking a beating on shipping?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'd gladly do this - BUT - now I'm thinking bigger picture. How can we work a multiple party trade of multiple EZ sticks w/o taking a beating on shipping?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


If you figure it out, im in!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'd gladly do this - BUT - now I'm thinking bigger picture. How can we work a multiple party trade of multiple EZ sticks w/o taking a beating on shipping?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I broke down and snagged some lmao

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> I broke down and snagged some lmao
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Ah haha.... you whore!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ah haha.... you whore!
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Just a 5er this time though ...

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> Just got me some of these... hate the price and have passed on all others so far but couldn't resist this one...
> 
> Brass Knuckles Red
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/brass-knuckles-red?variant=13597235445839


Am I the only sucker lol? Down to only 5pks now...


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'd gladly do this - BUT - now I'm thinking bigger picture. How can we work a multiple party trade of multiple EZ sticks w/o taking a beating on shipping?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


USPS 1st class is only $3.50-$4 per box, if you go through PayPal, that can easily fit up to 15-20 churchill sized cigars.

Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

disco_potato said:


> USPS 1st class is only $3.50-$4 per box, if you go through PayPal, that can easily fit up to 15-20 churchill sized cigars.
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


Right... but we're talking trading single EZ releases...

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Right... but we're talking trading single EZ releases...
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Maybe I'm missing something. You want to set up a big trade between multiple participants with shipping cost being an issue, right?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Order 20packs to cancel shipping with the savings


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

If 5 of us all bought a different 5 pack and traded, resulting in us all getting 5 five unique EZ releases (The one you bought and 4 trades), we'd all have to ship a single cigar 4 times. Bodyguards or not, it doesnt make much sense financially.

Maybe if it was set up "Pass Style" with a upfront loading of EZs?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure how I forgot to check their website this week but I missed these. Weird that they almost made 1500? of them. I think that may be the largest batch they have ever done so far.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

If one person bought a 5 pack of every release for a year or for a few months and was compensated by 4 other people by Venmo or PayPal for those cigars then once a year that person that purchased all the cigars could send them in a “pass style fashion” and each person along the way would take 1 of every cigar and ship it along to the next guy. That would probably be the most cost effective way. I would be interested in doing something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

I haven't gotten an email yet so thought I'd share 510 total production

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Even though the reds were good, I think Ima pass for the first time in a long time. Bummer, but at 14 each after shipping, its a bit steep. May stick to the cfed releases for a bit.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I have never picked up any of the Army men line myself. Might trade for a couple from someone though.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have only tried the black army men and they were great. Can’t afford $14 a stick right now tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Has EZ "officially" raised their prices? 5 packs used to be 59.99 and 10 packs were 109... the 64.99 before shipping kind of swings this to the not worth it category for me.. especially with all the good deals on 5 and 10 packs that have been floating around online recently. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BKurt said:


> Has EZ "officially" raised their prices? 5 packs used to be 59.99 and 10 packs were 109... the 64.99 before shipping kind of swings this to the not worth it category for me.. especially with all the good deals on 5 and 10 packs that have been floating around online recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just depends on the release, I think. I've seen them anywhere from 55 to 75 bucks.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I passed again. SA wrappers aren’t usually that pricey, these are expensive.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Passssssssssss:serious:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

BKurt said:


> Has EZ "officially" raised their prices? 5 packs used to be 59.99 and 10 packs were 109... the 64.99 before shipping kind of swings this to the not worth it category for me.. especially with all the good deals on 5 and 10 packs that have been floating around online recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Remembering $49.99 prices, I'd say "yes".

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> I have never picked up any of the Army men line myself. Might trade for a couple from someone though.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I think I have a green and a couple blacks... We'll have to get together some inventory lists and work something out.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think I have a green and a couple blacks... We'll have to get together some inventory lists and work something out.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Holla if you do, could be a nice "excuse" to plan a trip to SOCAL:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Archun said:


> Holla if you do, could be a nice "excuse" to plan a trip to SOCAL:vs_cool:


Damn, thinking maybe we should meet you in Buenos Aires instead!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Westside Threat said:


> Damn, thinking maybe we should meet you in Buenos Aires instead!


By all means! You're all invited


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Should we make a new thread listing some of the EZs we'd be willing to trade/swap? 

I'm not really interested in selling, but I"d give some up to be able to try others.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Should we make a new thread listing some of the EZs we'd be willing to trade/swap?
> 
> I'm not really interested in selling, but I"d give some up to be able to try others.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Interesting thought.. or maybe an EZ box pass or PIF

#toocrazy?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Interesting thought.. or maybe an EZ box pass or PIF
> 
> #toocrazy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think the line would be long for an EZ only pass, and as much as I wish I could grab every release it's just not feasible with saving up to build a new house.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> I think the line would be long for an EZ only pass, and as much as I wish I could grab every release it's just not feasible with saving up to build a new house.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Could be fun.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

*Cigar Frowarding Abroad*

Hey Bros, sorry to post on this thread, It´s probably then one in which I have felt closer to the people posting than any other.
My inquiry is the following:
I am constantly kept away from purchasing cigars in the US, for the obvious reason of being abroad and having most retailers im interested in not shipping to Argentina where I live, leaving me only able to make my purchases once I travel to the US (which is between 2 to 3 times a year).
So, my question is the following, would anyone be interested and able to forward me my purchases to Argentina? This obviously makes me sole responsible of covering all charges and being responsible should any extra costs may arise at customs or should the cigars arrive in less than perfect condition.

Let me know.
Thanks!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Archun said:


> Hey Bros, sorry to post on this thread, It´s probably then one in which I have felt closer to the people posting than any other.
> 
> My inquiry is the following:
> 
> ...


I am sure someone will be willing to help out.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I'd be happy to be your mule if you want.....


Archun said:


> Hey Bros, sorry to post on this thread, It´s probably then one in which I have felt closer to the people posting than any other.
> My inquiry is the following:
> I am constantly kept away from purchasing cigars in the US, for the obvious reason of being abroad and having most retailers im interested in not shipping to Argentina where I live, leaving me only able to make my purchases once I travel to the US (which is between 2 to 3 times a year).
> So, my question is the following, would anyone be interested and able to forward me my purchases to Argentina? This obviously makes me sole responsible of covering all charges and being responsible should any extra costs may arise at customs or should the cigars arrive in less than perfect condition.
> ...


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

GOT14U said:


> I'd be happy to be your mule if you want.....





JtAv8tor said:


> I am sure someone will be willing to help out.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Thanks a lot guys, someone has already reached out :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Milk & Cookies
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/milk-cookies?variant=13621114798159
:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Not for me....but I do like milk and cookies 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Sounds delicious... scooped up a 5pk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ugh....yes I had to picked up a 5 pack....*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep and yep

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I got greedy and got a 20:vs_OMG:


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Gotta enforce the freeze again this time. I need smoke some of what I have already.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Gotta enforce the freeze again this time. I need smoke some of what I have already.


Let me know if you need a couple to try, I am sure we can work a trade .... haha  lmao....

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Them sukas went like hot cakes....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> Them sukas went like hot cakes....


Or hot cookies  So far all the "cookie" line I have enjoyed.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I’m the opposite, they have all been to “light” for me.


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I'm the opposite, they have all been to "light" for me.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


I thought the sugar cookie was best so far but I know chocolate chip has a lot of followers here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I'm the opposite, they have all been to "light" for me.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sugar cookie yes, chocolate chip chocolate as more a med to full to me

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

They smell good enough to eat....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I can avoid the sweet blends. Seems like I haven’t bought some EZ in ages.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

How'd the milk and cookies taste?? Completely missed this release.. was on travel for work.. these sweeter type of EZ releases are what I try and hold out for too.. 

Anyone try one yet ROTT? Does it taste like the name?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

BKurt said:


> How'd the milk and cookies taste?? Completely missed this release.. was on travel for work.. these sweeter type of EZ releases are what I try and hold out for too..
> 
> Anyone try one yet ROTT? Does it taste like the name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They are currently in the humi. I will probably smoke one tomorrow and let you know. But they do some great. I'm at the hospital with my daughter. She has a virus that is messing with her insulin and she isn't keeping much down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Shaver702 said:


> They are currently in the humi. I will probably smoke one tomorrow and let you know. But they do some great. I'm at the hospital with my daughter. She has a virus that is messing with her insulin and she isn't keeping much down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your daughter man.. sending good thoughts and wishes your way....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

BOLO for machine guns
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/machine-gun?variant=15387306754127


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep just got the notification on this, going to pass but would love to trade a couple if anyone picks some up

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/machine-gun?variant=15387306754127

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep just got the notification on this, going to pass but would love to trade a couple if anyone picks some up
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/machine-gun?variant=15387306754127
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Im also passing on these, not the flavor profile im looking for these days.
I guess someone is definitely not passing this time.. @GOT14U


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I just want one of the bands


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Would love to try one, but I have exceeded my cigar budget for the rest of the year haha... will trade an EZ Brass Knuckle Red for a Machine Gun  

Whoever writes their special release cigar descriptions is good at making me drool lol...


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn it - all gone by the time I got to it.

Anyone here go for the "machinegun" release?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I wish, but I have enough sticks for right now... I to am passing these up.


Archun said:


> Im also passing on these, not the flavor profile im looking for these days.
> I guess someone is definitely not passing this time.. @GOT14U


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

OK I have yet to be "lucky" enough to actually get through fricken checkout..... got there notice, logged on, added a 5 pack to the cart. stated there were 4 left, hit check out ....SOLD OUT Grrrrrrrrrr:vs_mad:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

haegejc said:


> OK I have yet to be "lucky" enough to actually get through fricken checkout..... got there notice, logged on, added a 5 pack to the cart. stated there were 4 left, hit check out ....SOLD OUT Grrrrrrrrrr:vs_mad:


They release pretty much every other Thursday around 1100 central time ...

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> They release pretty much every other Thursday around 1100 central time ...
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Thank you for the heads up. I will have to watch for the next release. I did get a 5 pack of All my EXs today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

haegejc said:


> Thank you for the heads up. I will have to watch for the next release. I did get a 5 pack of All my EXs today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing, also I suggest trying some of the blending session cigars as well, great price for good cigars

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Got the email today, straight to the site and all sold out. If anyone has a single the'd like to sell, please let me know.


Ryan


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

g1k said:


> Got the email today, straight to the site and all sold out. If anyone has a single the'd like to sell, please let me know.
> 
> Ryan


Look on the site and sign up for the text alerts. They come way before the emails.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Let me know if you need a couple to try, I am sure we can work a trade .... haha  lmao....
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker





JtAv8tor said:


> Yep just got the notification on this, going to pass but would love to trade a couple if anyone picks some up
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/machine-gun?variant=15387306754127
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Yes perhaps...haha


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Full bodied, full strength, broadleaf maduro. This is what I was waiting for. Easiest decision I had to make all day.


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone get in on the milk and cookies and/or machine gun releases? 

I missed both but want to try them -- especially the milk and cookies release.. I have more choc brownies, 3rd dimensions, 6th anniversary, or axx I can trade in return.. PM if anyone is interested?

Thx

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm an inaugural member of the Cigar and Coffee OTM club and it's been great - until today... Even so, this is clearly a USPS issue, not EZ's. Should I email EZ? Go to USPS and bitch? Just suck it up and burn'em?























Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm an inaugural member of the Cigar and Coffee OTM club and it's been great - until today... Even so, this is clearly a USPS issue, not EZ's. Should I email EZ? Go to USPS and bitch? Just suck it up and burn'em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Email them, they need to do a better job with their packaging!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Email them, they need to do a better job with their packaging!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


The box was full of peanuts and the cigars didn't "snap". To me, this is USPS' fault, but I doubt they'll do anything about it.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> The box was full of peanuts and the cigars didn't "snap". To me, this is USPS' fault, but I doubt they'll do anything about it.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


USPS won't do squat for ya.. But it couldn't hurt to email EZ. They may be able to get them to make it right. Priority mail has insurance after all..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> The box was full of peanuts and the cigars didn't "snap". To me, this is USPS' fault, but I doubt they'll do anything about it.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


For the money you are paying for the product I think they could do a better job with their packaging.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

They need to be packed assuming USPS is going to destroy them. At least that’s the way I assume things will go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ is hit and miss for me on the cigars as far as what I consider really good for the price, but I never had a damaged shipment I’m sure they will take care of it immediately.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm an inaugural member of the Cigar and Coffee OTM club and it's been great - until today... Even so, this is clearly a USPS issue, not EZ's. Should I email EZ? Go to USPS and bitch? Just suck it up and burn'em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a picture and email them! I would be shocked if they don't replace the cigars. They have excellent costumer service in my experience.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

First EZ & Nomad release! Get em while they're hot!

https://nomadcigars.com/products/one-last-dance?variant=15561621831739


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Rabidawise said:


> First EZ & Nomad release! Get em while they're hot!
> 
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/one-last-dance?variant=15561621831739


I just took a look at their website. What exactly is NOMAD, another brand by EZ?:vs_cool:


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Archun said:


> I just took a look at their website. What exactly is NOMAD, another brand by EZ?:vs_cool:


No, NOMAD was another boutique brand that EZ just recently bought up. They're using them as an outlet for their experimental lines.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Nomad sticks are great imo...


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> First EZ & Nomad release! Get em while they're hot!
> 
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/one-last-dance?variant=15561621831739


These came out yesterday and they sold like NONE (literally less than 50, I was watching via the quantity you could order). I see they had to go back to the well and get all their EZ fans to scoop these up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ewood said:


> These came out yesterday and they sold like NONE (literally less than 50, I was watching via the quantity you could order). I see they had to go back to the well and get all their EZ fans to scoop these up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, interesting. They look tasty to me. I'd be ordering some if I didn't have my funds earmarked for a KY distillery tour next month!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Im surprised too. I was tempted but did pass


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Hmmm, interesting. They look tasty to me. I'd be ordering some if I didn't have my funds earmarked for a KY distillery tour next month!


Let me know how the tour goes...Where in Ky?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Let me know how the tour goes...Where in Ky?


We're going to Maker's and Buffalo Trace.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Gobble gobble 
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/deep-fried-turkey?variant=21128121712719

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Resistance is futile ...

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I got some just to trade for other ones I don’t have...lol...hopefully everyone loves them.....time will tell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Shaver702 said:


> Gobble gobble
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/deep-fried-turkey?variant=21128121712719
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I´m passing on this one.:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

20% off

*ALERT!* 20% OFF CYBER MONDAY SALE! Get 20% OFF Storewide (except ECCOTM) Use code CyberMonday20 at checkout! Getcha Some! https://www.ezrazionstore.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Pecan pie!

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/pecan-pie?variant=21162135519311

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

already scored...these look good!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep wasn't passing these up

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Dang. So sad I missed this one. Busy day at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I didn’t get a txt from them today like I usually do... hmm


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Just got the email today for the December ECCOTM - had to go for it. I’m really curious to check out the “wrapperless” cigars they’re throwing in and the coffee sounds really good. 

For anyone that didn’t get the email:

“It's time to get Merry and load up on Christmas cheer...especially when the December 2018 ECCOTM arrives at your doorstep!

As our Christmas gift to you, we're including 2 extra Cigars in the Raw! These are the binder and filler tobaccos before we add and experiment with different wrapper types. It really is the next level of "Cigar Nerd" smoking. We love them and we know you will too!

This month's Exclusive Cigar is BLESSED LEAF NATIVITY! When it comes to Blessed Leaf blends...we go all out and then some! We're so excited about bringing you this micro-batch project! All tobaccos are aged from 5-7 years and come from Nicaragua and a couple other places.  

Flavors are extremely "holiday-esque". It starts with a very creamy custard flavor with hints of cinnamon and caramel. Flavors throughout include: white chocolate, cocoa, leather, frosting, Spanish cedar, anise, clove, nutmeg, and cashew. 

But...there's more! We're also including a Special Edition size of the Oak & Eden Bourbon Blend cigar. Why? Because it's Christmas!

**NOTE: With the exception of the Exclusive Cigar your order may vary from the picture above depending on availability.**

This month's coffee is UGLY CHRISTMAS SWEATER BLEND. Without a doubt, this is our favorite blend of coffee! We only roast these beans up once a year at Christmastime just to keep it special!

Flavors are syrupy with cinnamon and spice. Additional notes of caramel and sugar with a bright citrus finish. It's a phenomenal cup of coffee!

We love y'all and work hard to make every month a special selection of cigars and coffee just for you!

GETCHA SOME! Join NOW!”


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

PTAaron said:


> Just got the email today for the December ECCOTM - had to go for it. I'm really curious to check out the "wrapperless" cigars they're throwing in and the coffee sounds really good.
> 
> For anyone that didn't get the email:
> 
> ...


I'm also excited for the cigars in the raw, as a person who enjoys rolling my own cigars I'm looking forward to wrapping these with some of the leaves have!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah.... Im not that excited about the naked cigars.... If anyone is, but doesnt want to snag the whole C&COTM, PM me, I'll gladly get em your way


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Dran said:


> Yeah.... Im not that excited about the naked cigars.... If anyone is, but doesnt want to snag the whole C&COTM, PM me, I'll gladly get em your way


Oh I'm very excited!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

akpreacherplayz said:


> I'm also excited for the cigars in the raw, as a person who enjoys rolling my own cigars I'm looking forward to wrapping these with some of the leaves have!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


That's a cool idea. 
I have no idea what to do with them, but I thought they could be fun.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

PTAaron said:


> That's a cool idea.
> I have no idea what to do with them, but I thought they could be fun.


If you wanted to try wrapping them I can send you some wrapper leaf

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ninjabread man, just got the text 675 produced


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Dran said:


> Ninjabread man, just got the text 675 produced


Sneaky Bastages changing release dates...now I am wondering if they are going to do the ugly Xmas sweater this year ...

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

As a fan of Habano wrappers, they almost suckered me into this one... But $60 for a fiver is outta my league! Good thing its not payday morning!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Dran said:


> As a fan of Habano wrappers, they almost suckered me into this one... But $60 for a fiver is outta my league! Good thing its not payday morning!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I know! Got that text this morning and had the same thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Not a fan of buying cigars without a picture of them unwrapped. I hate when they do that....I’m passing 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Interested in the new release but can't afford it right now. Sounds like a good release.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Hate to sound like a Debbie Downer.... But i need to start seeing better product out of their C&COTM before i drop LE cash in their coffers.... Nothing that i feel I'm getting ripped off at COTM prices... $30/5er, or even anything that i feel i need to contact them about, but the last several months I've had cracked feet, minor wrapper issues ECT.... Even had a fortune cookie so jammed up 20 minutes with a modus couldnt loosen it up😂. I love their C&COTM, but if i got that performance from an LE, I'd probably never buy anything from them again.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I just can't see spending the money on a lot of their stuff. Don t get me wrong. When they are good, they are outstanding! I have had the best luck with the blending sessions, so that's where I will keep my investment.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Indeed.... And you cant go wrong with the house blend! My last message did come off a bit brand bashy... Its not their fault im a cheapskate!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Dran said:


> Indeed.... And you cant go wrong with the house blend! My last message did come off a bit brand bashy... Its not their fault im a cheapskate!


I don't think so....when we pay as much as what they are asking or even their COTMC then we should get stellar sticks with no problems......I'm gonna have to look into their blending sessions.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Is it just kick of the draw what type of sticks you get? Keep coming back to them thinking about popping for a few on my upcoming stick purchase. 


Sent from an underground desert bunker


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

vroom_vroom said:


> Is it just kick of the draw what type of sticks you get? Keep coming back to them thinking about popping for a few on my upcoming stick purchase.
> 
> Sent from an underground desert bunker


Here is an example of the 20 bundle, I have a subscription to the blending sessions at a 20 bundle a month.










"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Here is an example of the 20 bundle, I have a subscription to the blending sessions at a 20 bundle a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twenty a month! WOW 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Here is an example of the 20 bundle, I have a subscription to the blending sessions at a 20 bundle a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir have a problem.....
A problem I wouldn't mind having

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

akpreacherplayz said:


> I'm also excited for the cigars in the raw, as a person who enjoys rolling my own cigars I'm looking forward to wrapping these with some of the leaves have!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Here's what I don't get - WTH are the rest of us supposed to do with these? I dont have leaf wrappers laying around and even if I did I dont have the skill to do it.

So what, smoke it as-is? Why? To what point?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

vroom_vroom said:


> Is it just kick of the draw what type of sticks you get? Keep coming back to them thinking about popping for a few on my upcoming stick purchase.
> 
> Sent from an underground desert bunker


The cigars in the monthly club?

One is always the same - the featured exclusive cigar made for the club. After that, I'd say you average a couple other limited runs (eg an AXE and a No Surrender) and a couple well aged regular productions (eg all my ex's and FHK). YMMV.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Here's what I don't get - WTH are the rest of us supposed to do with these? I dont have leaf wrappers laying around and even if I did I dont have the skill to do it.
> 
> So what, smoke it as-is? Why? To what point?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I'll hook you up with some wrapper if you're interested!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

So did anyone here pick up any Ninjabread men for this release?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> So did anyone here pick up any Ninjabread men for this release?


Yep sure did

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> So did anyone here pick up any Ninjabread men for this release?


Yes bit pricey with shipping and tax. But you get a cool sticker....well some do!


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Gumby-cr said:


> So did anyone here pick up any Ninjabread men for this release?


This will be my first ever EZ purchase or smoke. I got a 20 pack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

akpreacherplayz said:


> I'll hook you up with some wrapper if you're interested!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I was going to suggest I just send them to you - LOL, but then they'd get shipped twice.

PM me payment info for da leaf.

Can you suggest a Video for me to watch for the wrapping and rolling ?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I was going to suggest I just send them to you - LOL, but then they'd get shipped twice.
> 
> PM me payment info for da leaf.
> 
> ...


No payment needed bro just an address and I'll send you a couple vids to watch

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

For those of you that keep up with EZ when do you think Milk & Cookies will be available again? Couple months ago they made a batch and I grabbed a 5er. I love those and have none left, wish I would have gotten a box now.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> For those of you that keep up with EZ when do you think Milk & Cookies will be available again? Couple months ago they made a batch and I grabbed a 5er. I love those and have none left, wish I would have gotten a box now.


I doubt you will ever see them again any time soon, I would say more like a variation of them.

EZ is making multiple small batch releases for a couple reasons

1. If the name is already marketed then it can be grandfathered into the FDA if that is ever pushed through.

2. They produce in small batches as they find/buy the tobacco in small quantities, therefore they may never match the blend exact again but possible very close.

3. Yeah makes you cry when they have a home run of a blend that you may never get it again.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Priceyyyy but sounds delicious

If you're around Houston and plan on picking some up please PM me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

The link 
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...christmas-sweater-2020?variant=21195887902799

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Shaver702 said:


> The link
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...christmas-sweater-2020?variant=21195887902799
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered mine. Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Haha!!! Our christmas gift to you! Only $75 shipped! Sane as every other month! This is our best blend ever!!! Forgive me EZ-heads... They do make some pretty good cigars! But their marjeting needs some polish.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

I agree $75 for 5 I passed on these. but also just received a CFed notice that ☕ Mexican Hot Chocolate is BACK IN STOCK! and a 10 pack is $59. a bit easier to swallow!

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...858798138&mc_cid=92589d382e&mc_eid=69cc1f4bf8


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Passsssssssssssssssss:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

The ninjabread was lackluster, one of the blending sessions was amazing the other I couldn’t smoke. Perhaps with some aging the ninjas will pull through. Little discouraging considering the price point and how much they are loved on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

I had been planning on getting Christmas Sweater when it came out... but not at that price


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I jumped on Ninjabread because I was concerned that was going to replace ugly sweater...of course I also got a 10 pack of these..

First step is admitting the problem...

Yes my Name is JT and I have an EZ addiction

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 5, 2018)

Anybody have a couple of EZ Pecan Pies they want to make a deal on? Purchase outright, or maybe trade for other sticks?

Thanks.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Winter Ale! Only 555 made, our best blend EVER!!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Dran said:


> Winter Ale! Only 555 made, our best blend EVER!!


I bit, but it is funny....it always their best blend!
Have I mentioned how much I hate having the cigars wrapped where you can't see them! At least tell us the wrapper type! I'm hoping it's the San Andres that was in their description

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> I bit, but it is funny....it always their best blend!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Don't get me wrong, they make some great stuff! Im just trying to get into their marketing department!!! Show them I've got the right stuff.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Jeez I've passed on the last 5 releases lol. I just have so many yet to be smoked and these last few just havent piqued my interest.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Passing as well but just because I am saving money lmao

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

How do I know which to pass on and which to grab if everything is released in such small batch ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I’m working or smoking


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

sinkable said:


> How do I know which to pass on and which to grab if everything is released in such small batch ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


You don't.....most of them are good sticks and worth it....it's always a guessing game!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

GOT14U said:


> You don't.....most of them are good sticks and worth it....it's always a guessing game!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Ouch! I have purchased the last 3-4 I want to say. Haven't smoked anyone of them. Lol. Guess I'll have to just pick and choose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

sinkable said:


> How do I know which to pass on and which to grab if everything is released in such small batch ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


I pick based on the flavor profile. I find that their strongest stuff is my favorite. The lighter ones seem to leave me wanting because, in general, I prefer stronger smokes. I don't really like spending 10+ dollars a stick for light bodied stuff.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

sinkable said:


> Ouch! I have purchased the last 3-4 I want to say. Haven't smoked anyone of them. Lol. Guess I'll have to just pick and choose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


You'll be good. I also love STRONGER sticks so I stay away from lighter cigars.....but by far their sticks hit the spot. People that like light sticks love theirs. So most of the time you can't go wrong. And if you don't like them you can always sell them.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

GOT14U said:


> And if you don't like them you can always sell them.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Trueee dat good point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m tempted to bite every time until I see the price then buzz kill lol...

If anybody has any (EZ Milk & Cookies) they want to sell or trade for Im game... I want some more of those.


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm looking for some Pecan Pie....have other EZ to trade. Or other sticks.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

sinkable said:


> How do I know which to pass on and which to grab if everything is released in such small batch ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I'm working or smoking


Don't bite at all.. I know they're great but this biweekly small batch release is ridiculous.. "definitely not a marketing ploy"...lol

My reasoning is this;

C&D does this with pipe tobacco. I used to wake up an hour early to scan all the online vendors to try and score a few tins. They were all great. I loved em. Loved em enough to smoke through the 3-4 tins I bought, then you're screwed. No more limited releases for me, they're always too good. And you can't buy enough to last ya forever, so screw it.

But for the sake of arguing with myself. If you're gonna chase a unicorn.. EZ is the one you wanna chase.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I like some a lot more than others but I cant say there has been a release I purchased that I’ve regretted so far. They have all been excellent. With that said I still have multiple five packs I haven’t broken into yet...

Then again I’ve become very specific on what I’m after. Chocolate Brownie for example, I know some loved it. I could take or leave it.


----------



## crown (Apr 14, 2009)

Got my first EZs in the form of a blending sessions 5er. I'm a little disappointed in the variety as three of them look identical and all have light shade wrappers. I won't complain because they might end up being outstanding and I'll hope to solve the variety issue by ordering more! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Knife Fight up now!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Knife Fight up now!


@#*_#*__ I told myself I was done buying for a few months after completing my cigar inventory last night! Then these have to be released. Ordered a 10er to try!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep passing again, it's hard but my therapists says it's a small step...

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

they did a write up without their tagline!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds good but that 56 ring gauge kills it for me.Pass...


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Dran said:


> they did a write up without their tagline!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


But they did say it has 24 different tastes......


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

My wife was with me when I got the text about the release.....She was asking, "what are you doing? Why are we pulling over?" ....told her it was a special release seegar I needed to order before they sold out....She gave me the stink eye like I was a kid! lmao


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GOT14U said:


> My wife was with me when I got the text about the release.....She was asking, "what are you doing? Why are we pulling over?" ....told her it was a special release seegar I needed to order before they sold out....She gave me the stink eye like I was a kid! lmao


I know that look well.. I tried to explain why I was on my phone at 4am , in another room. Apparently a Small Batch release means more to us than them..

you may of been better off saying it was an ex girlfriend. Lol 11

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

black licorice and cloves tasting notes killed it for me... bleh


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> My wife was with me when I got the text about the release.....She was asking, "what are you doing? Why are we pulling over?" ....told her it was a special release seegar I needed to order before they sold out....She gave me the stink eye like I was a kid! lmao


God made woman for men who smoke cigars she should be so grateful, man why do they think on the wrong side of the brain! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I bet these are amazing, I was only able to snag 5. The weapon series (next to the raven series) is my go to.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> I bet these are amazing, I was only able to snag 5. The weapon series (next to the raven series) is my go to.


I've only had one Raven, but it may have been the best NC I ever smoked!


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

There are series releases? 


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

vroom_vroom said:


> There are series releases?
> 
> Sent from my an underground desert bunker


Sort of. Weapons, raven, blessed leaf, "food", army men, anniversary, Christmas sweaters, beers, etc


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Sawed off shotgun maduro!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

No text from them this time.... 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> No text from them this time....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Bad luck. They hit me up.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

New CFed release... Boilermaker

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/boilermaker?variant=14388261486650

Not for me though. Clove and licorice... no thanks


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> No text from them this time....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


If it makes you feel any better, I got the email. Web site said there were 4 left in stock, put one in the cart. Hit checkout, boom! Out of stock. Just a bit too slow today.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> New CFed release... Boilermaker
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/boilermaker?variant=14388261486650
> 
> Not for me though. Clove and licorice... no thanks


Ewww....


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> No text from them this time....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!





Dran said:


> Bad luck. They hit me up.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I didn't get an email till 1:15


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I just signed up to get text messages myself, hopefully I will be faster next time around.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Look what I just saw....looks like a sneak peek at what is to come for the color projects....









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Look what I just saw....looks like a sneak peek at what is to come for the color projects....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One is called Mike Hunt! Lololol


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> One is called Mike Hunt! Lololol


Ya I luv it! I'd buy that one for the name! Plus I'll be able to say I'm smoking mike hunt!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GOT14U said:


> Ya I luv it! I'd buy that one for the name! Plus I'll be able to say I'm smoking mike hunt!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!





TexaSmoke said:


> One is called Mike Hunt! Lololol


Yep. Funny name.. no more comments guys.. we know how things get taken up one notch too many round here.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Look what I just saw....looks like a sneak peek at what is to come for the color projects....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the name on the pink one?

EDIT - Looks like that one was Salmon Patty.

Saw the GREENGO On sale.last week but didnt bite.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> What's the name on the pink one?
> 
> EDIT - Looks like that one was Salmon Patty.
> 
> ...


I think the greengo May have been the best one....at least by the looks of it for me.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Yep. Funny name.. no more comments guys.. we know how things get taken up one notch too many round here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Who ? Us? Never!!!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Who ? Us? Never!!!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yeah, probably best we dont mention the name of the purple one 

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Better go get you all some root beer....there should be more for you guys since I’m passing....lol


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Root beer float available now.... If i wasn't broke, I'd actually buy this one!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is the link 
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/root-beer-float?variant=21364192804943

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

RG too big for my liking but sound good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m not even gonna click on it... spending way too much money on cigars lately... heh


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep I'm out too. Just dropped $4500 on wifeys knee surgery.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Yep I'm out too. Just dropped $4500 on wifeys knee surgery.


That's a bargain! Good insurance or a flight to Mexico?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Even though I am not smoking regularly anymore, I would have purchased these to stow away and smoke slowly but I was too busy this morning to break away and make a purchase.

If anyone reading this bought enough that they are willing to part with some, please PM me. I'd like to buy whatever you are willing to let go.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Even though I am not smoking regularly anymore, I would have purchased these to stow away and smoke slowly but I was too busy this morning to break away and make a purchase.
> 
> If anyone reading this bought enough that they are willing to part with some, please PM me. I'd like to buy whatever you are willing to let go.
> 
> ...


Now I wish I had bought a bundle to get to you...

They lost me when they said it wasn't "in your face" lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Dran said:


> That's a bargain! Good insurance or a flight to Mexico?
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Without insurance it wouldve been 15k


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Thank god for insurance right.....you can pay $1500 a month and have the deductible of $4000 if you need surgery and be thankful you don't pay $15k.....oh wait we do pay 15k anyways.....sorry, don't even get me started!


greasemonger said:


> Without insurance it wouldve been 15k


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Ours is $400/mo for the family and the 4500 included the 3k deductible. I really only bother carrying it for catastrophe with the baby. When I was only paying hd for me it was less than 50/mo.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Ninjabread man is back! Happened to look at the site these are up again. I still have some from the first time around so I'm gonna pass. I liked it OK ROTT, I put the rest to sleep for awhile hopefully they will like the nap time.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ninjabread only 300 available 
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/ninjabread-man?variant=21182738432079

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

And gone.....


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

This EZ fad still going? LOL you guys are worse than school girls at a Nsync concert in the 90s


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

One of these days I might just buy one of these limited just to see if I can taste just half of the 24 tastes they claim is in one.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Things going through every EZ buyers mind...

Do I need em?_____ NO

Have I tried one to see if I like em?____NO

Do I want to see someone else smoking something I didn't get? _____NO

Will they have em next payday? _____ NO

Does my kid need straight teeth? _____NO (screw the orthodontist , lots of adults have braces. She'll be fine..)

If I order, will my wife stab me? _ maybe? 

EZ rep : HOW MANY 5ERS OF OUR NEW LIMITED RELEASE WOULD YOU LIKE SIR? Gimme 1 , no make it 2, hell gimme 4. Little Jimmy's broken leg can wait, limpin around will give him character.







Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Like what you smoke and smoke what you like, I have yet to have a letdown with EZ, now I don't buy as many of the LE as I used to anymore. But I have a wineador full of blending sessions 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Things going through every EZ buyers mind...
> 
> Do I need em?_____ NO
> 
> ...


Hilarious, and true!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Like what you smoke and smoke what you like, I have yet to have a letdown with EZ, now I don't buy as many of the LE as I used to anymore. But I have a wineador full of blending sessions
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Just to make it clear. I wasn't bashing EZ just making light of their small batch releases. I've chased plenty of small batch pipe tobacco, so I know the thought process. A little too well.. lol

I've had a few EZs, they we're all great.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I was just having a little fun among friends. Smoke what you like


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh didn't take anyone as bashing

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Things going through every EZ buyers mind...
> 
> Do I need em?_____ NO
> 
> ...


Ditto to all of the above, I hate feeling "what if I absolutely love this and I only got 10?"

I think I may need an intervention..


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mich_smoker said:


> Ditto to all of the above, I hate feeling "what if I absolutely love this and I only got 10?"
> 
> I think I may need an intervention..


No need for an intervention. You're on PUFF, that's not abnormal behavior around here.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

mich_smoker said:


> i think i may need an encouragement..


ok......


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

I think this is what they call enabling?

Thanks! I like it!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mich_smoker said:


> I think this is what they call enabling?
> 
> Thanks! I like it!


Give it time and you'll see the REAL definition of enabling.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Give it time and you'll see the REAL definition of enabling.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Lmao.....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Ezra and co released. I loved the CCTOM version, hopefully these are.just as good!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Never fails! Lol.... When they release one that sounds good to me, i already spent my lunch money on something else!!! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> Ezra and co released. I loved the CCTOM version, hopefully these are.just as good!


Thankfully it has flavors of European butter. I hate it when I can taste American butter.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ez and Co 2019
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/ezra-co-2019?variant=21418288152655

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thankfully it has flavors of European butter. I hate it when I can taste American butter.


 i didnt read the flavor notes... Just the leaf deacriptions!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thankfully it has flavors of European butter. I hate it when I can taste American butter.


Luv me European butter!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

As soon as I read “clove” in tasting notes... nope


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

As much of a description that they give I still HATE it when they don't actually show the cigar. The least they could do is open one and show it. Passed on these due to just that. Am I the only weird one here that has a problem when they do this?


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I am SOOOOO with you....I have not bought many of their releases just because of that issue....but this one got me when I read full bodie....


Gumby-cr said:


> As much of a description that they give I still HATE it when they don't actually show the cigar. The least they could do is open one and show it. Passed on these due to just that. Am I the only weird one here that has a problem when they do this?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> As much of a description that they give I still HATE it when they don't actually show the cigar. The least they could do is open one and show it. Passed on these due to just that. Am I the only weird one here that has a problem when they do this?


I get your point; you don't want to buy blind, but really, it isn't any different than a COTM where you don't know what you are paying for until it shows up. In fact, I think this stick was in their COTM.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The Ezra &Co from the CCOTM was around the size of a box pressed Lonsdale and was a decent stick.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Passed but thought long and hard about it


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Passed but thought long and hard about it


Maybe I can help you out. At least so you know what you missed out on. Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

New release on a Friday??? https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/pistola?variant=21483491917903


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Pistola


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Not for me this time....I already have a pistola anyways!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Stupid cigar acquisition disorder %[email protected]!$##!!

I wish EZ would go to only 2 releases per month.
Between EZ/Nomad/CFED it's killing me.

At least I passed on the last Nomad, now I can buy these.....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Skinny toro...passing

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> Stupid cigar acquisition disorder %[email protected]!$##!!
> 
> I wish EZ would go to only 2 releases per month.
> Between EZ/Nomad/CFED it's killing me.
> ...


Yeah its a bit much. Passed as well


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I purchased a 5er to sit on for a while since I'm not smoking regularly anymore. I prefer smaller RG sticks, so this one makes sense to me. Still annoying that EZ can't bothered to just post the actual size of the cigar...

In the past, I regularly passed on offerings because they don't list the size spec.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Passed on this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I had too pass as well spending waaaay to much lately on sticks haha... not to mention I’m getting all the tax notices for my online cigar purchases over the last year... :surprise: over $1000 I’m gonna have to pay in so far and they keep coming...stupid Louisiana laws that just passed not long ago I think... eep:


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> I had too pass as well spending waaaay to much lately on sticks haha... not to mention I'm getting all the tax notices for my online cigar purchases over the last year... :surprise: over $1000 I'm gonna have to pay in so far and they keep coming...stupid Louisiana laws that just passed not long ago I think... eep:


I think this may be a national thing as I got tax letters for online purchases as well here in Colorado. :vs_mad:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> I think this may be a national thing as I got tax letters for online purchases as well here in Colorado. :vs_mad:


How would this work with the taxes? You can't come charge me later for a purchase that you didn't charge me taxes for? WTF?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> How would this work with the taxes? You can't come charge me later for a purchase that you didn't charge me taxes for? WTF?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm trying to figure all this out. I've never purchased tobacco online until I started smoking cigars. Almost every company I have purchased from sent me a letter showing how much I spent with them

Here's just some of them. I'm wondering if these companies are reporting this? Im gonna pay what I owe but damn this sure will change my buying habits


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> I'm trying to figure all this out. I've never purchased tobacco online until I started smoking cigars. Almost every company I have purchased from sent me a letter showing how much I spent with them
> 
> Here's just some of them. I'm wondering if these companies are reporting this? Im gonna pay what I owe but damn this sure does change my buying habits lol...


Nobody let Oregon know. They'd be furious for missing out on a tax opportunity.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> How would this work with the taxes? You can't come charge me later for a purchase that you didn't charge me taxes for? WTF?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I'm with you Jerod. If I started getting those they would have to sedate me.:vs_mad:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I think I’ll be using prepaid visa’s with a bogus name from now on.....I already do on about half my purchases....seeing this I will do it on all of them. Holy Crap! 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> I think I'll be using prepaid visa's with a bogus name from now on.....I already do on about half my purchases....seeing this I will do it on all of them. Holy Crap!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That's how I buy CCs!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> I think I'll be using prepaid visa's with a bogus name from now on.....I already do on about half my purchases....seeing this I will do it on all of them. Holy Crap!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Hmm... that's an idea... but they will still have your address

I am now:

Billy Bob 
105 Lansdowne Way
Monroe, LA 71203

Haha....

I'm gonna run these letters by my CPA and see what she says...


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> Hmm... that's an idea... but they will still have your address
> 
> I am now:
> 
> ...


Please let us know what she says. Thanks!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I caved and got a ten pack. I don't know where I'm going to put them when they come though. I already filled up a 72 quart cooler in a matter of a few weeks. I should have just gotten the big Whynter cooler I saw at Home Depot the other day :serious: Maybe it's time for a few bombing targets hmm >


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> I caved and got a ten pack. I don't know where I'm going to put them when they come though. I already filled up a 72 quart cooler in a matter of a few weeks. I should have just gotten the big Whynter cooler I saw at Home Depot the other day :serious: Maybe it's time for a few bombing targets hmm >


I'll send you my addy. Lots and lots of extra space! Lol
No space for sticks is an excellent problem to have!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh snap.....hide the women and childruns


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> I caved and got a ten pack. I don't know where I'm going to put them when they come though. I already filled up a 72 quart cooler in a matter of a few weeks. I should have just gotten the big Whynter cooler I saw at Home Depot the other day :serious: Maybe it's time for a few bombing targets hmm >


Well in a few weeks I will be building a large in wall humidor, so that may be the way to go.  I'm in the same boat as you are. You buy a cooler you "think" is large enough but you find out pretty quick you were wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

ebnash said:


> I purchased a 5er to sit on for a while since I'm not smoking regularly anymore. I prefer smaller RG sticks, so this one makes sense to me. Still annoying that EZ can't bothered to just post the actual size of the cigar...
> 
> In the past, I regularly passed on offerings because they don't list the size spec.


Erik, dont know what your inventory looks like, but if you want to do a mix and match trade let me know.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

If I get one of those letters, it's going straight in the trash. What letter?

Seriously, online is my only option anymore after CA put a 64% tax on cigars.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

I noticed late last year that Thomson and cbid have started charging sales tax.😡😡

I haven't received any letters for previous sales in 2018 though.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> I think I'll be using prepaid visa's with a bogus name from now on.....I already do on about half my purchases....seeing this I will do it on all of them. Holy Crap!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I was just looking at Walgreens reloadable Prepaid Visa cards. There were 4 different ones. All of them require activation wich includes address, date of birth, social security # for identity. I might as well keep using my MasterCard debit for orders then.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If your doing overseas purchases. These may not work. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> If your doing overseas purchases. These may not work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Another thing I don't get is in small print it says "for use with USA merchants only" but at the bottom it's says only a 3% charge of the amount purchased for overseas transactions...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

BOSSTANK said:


> Another thing I don't get is in small print it says "for use with USA merchants only" but at the bottom it's says only a 3% charge of the amount purchased for overseas transactions...


You need to call and have it verified or it'll go straight to the fraud department.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> How would this work with the taxes? You can't come charge me later for a purchase that you didn't charge me taxes for? WTF?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Its called "Use Tax". Pay at the end of the year


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


>


I use a green dot for internet purchases and ya those wouldn't work. Gift cards are the only way....visa/MasterCard work the best

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> If your doing overseas purchases. These may not work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


They normally don't. For overseas...bitcoin where accepted.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Naughty bits blue released today. 

In the 1.5 minutes it took to log in and put a 20 pack in my cart , all the 20s were gone😩😩😩.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> Naughty bits blue released today.
> 
> In the 1.5 minutes it took to log in and put a 20 pack in my cart , all the 20s were gone&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;.


Dang. I just nabbed a 5er 25 minutes after they went up. I heard the first release was really good.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Naughty bits is worth it, at least the last 2 releases of them have been.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Pass


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Pass
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Has someone hacked your account?

I passed as well: Ezra Zion, Hype Train, Instant Acquisition, Over Saturation Disorder.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ezra Zion, Hype Train, Instant Acquisition, Over Saturation Disorder.


Is that the names of their new "limited releases "?..... lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Has someone hacked your account?
> 
> I passed as well: Ezra Zion, Hype Train, Instant Acquisition, Over Saturation Disorder.


You said it. I was very close due to the size matching my liking, but I feel like these releases are controlling us. Very tactical, they are...

"These are the best cigars we've ever made and there's only 600 so you better buy some now. Hell buy twice as much as you think you want because otherwise you'll regret it."


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

They have excellent marketing for sure, but unlike some other brands, their cigars (to me at least) live up to the hype.

I am concerned that they are starting to rush things, I recall when they had a release every couple of months.. hopefully their quality maintains.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I've been able to abstain from EZ releases so far, mainly because the one I was gifted wasn't one of their better sticks. Makes it easier to pass. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> They have excellent marketing for sure, but unlike some other brands, their cigars (to me at least) live up to the hype.
> 
> I am concerned that they are starting to rush things, I recall when they had a release every couple of months.. hopefully their quality maintains.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Ya I have been passing for the last couple of releases, picked up this one but will likely skip the next. If I keep having burn issues, I will probably drop their CCOTM also. The donuts, 6 and knuckles all smoke great but the last couple Tantrums, All My Ex's Maduro's and a few others cored, burned uneven, came apart in my hand. To much money to not get a good quality product.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Is that the names of their new "limited releases "?..... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


LOL. To be released next week, but you'll only have 3 minutes to log in, get them in your cart and check out.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

This is my first limited release to buy. I have only bought EX on the secondary market and blending session. I have a list of releases I have either tried or have a fairly proven track record. Today a stick on my list popped up when I had the timing and funds to grab it. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> They have excellent marketing for sure, but unlike some other brands, their cigars (to me at least) live up to the hype.
> 
> I am concerned that they are starting to rush things, I recall when they had a release every couple of months.. hopefully their quality maintains.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


It's not the cigars themselves JT. I love (most of) their releases. It's the mad, frantic dash to instantly purchase something that no one really knows anything about. And like KC, I have had some major tunneling and construction issues lately. Obviously it doesn't matter what I think about the process, they aren't going to have any trouble selling their cigars.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

It would be nice if they would release samplers or something so buying wasn't a crapshoot based soley on the description. Sometimes I think they just cut and paste the description from one release to another with a couple things added or removed. That being said, I bit hard on these so I hope they're good!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> It would be nice if they would release samplers or something so buying wasn't a crapshoot based soley on the description. Sometimes I think they just cut and paste the description from one release to another with a couple things added or removed. That being said, I bit hard on these so I hope they're good!


Keep an eye on the "for sale" area, people throw up EZ samplers now and then but they sell out quick.

I almost picked this one up, but I had to pass.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> It's not the cigars themselves JT. I love (most of) their releases. It's the mad, frantic dash to instantly purchase something that no one really knows anything about. And like KC, I have had some major tunneling and construction issues lately. Obviously it doesn't matter what I think about the process, they aren't going to have any trouble selling their cigars.





kacey said:


> Ya I have been passing for the last couple of releases, picked up this one but will likely skip the next. If I keep having burn issues, I will probably drop their CCOTM also. The donuts, 6 and knuckles all smoke great but the last couple Tantrums, All My Ex's Maduro's and a few others cored, burned uneven, came apart in my hand. To much money to not get a good quality product.


Damn guys, I thought it was just me! I actually had one so bad and unfixable yesterday I tossed it.

That never used to happen. In fact, I'm enjoying a Jamais Vu Primera Edition that is constructed perfectly.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

March 6 and no word on the COTM club. I got charged but no emails yet


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Brass knuckles XQ is up for sale right now!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Mich_smoker said:


> Brass knuckles XQ is up for sale right now!
> View attachment 241040


I figured nothing would be released today since they didn't put anything on the site by 11am so I took a shower. Sure enough went back to check after I was finished and BOOM there they are. I'm not kicking myself this time on these so I put in my order pronto :grin2: If these are like any of the other brass knuckle releases I will be very happy.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I couldn't jump on it. Extra Quality? Come on, you gotta try harder than that. Plus, they look too much like the Brass Knuckles Red, which I wasn't a big fan of. My favorite knuckles releases had wrappers that were dark as night. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

TexaSmoke said:


> I couldn't jump on it. Extra Quality? Come on, you gotta try harder than that. Plus, they look too much like the Brass Knuckles Red, which I wasn't a big fan of. My favorite knuckles releases had wrappers that were dark as night.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I haven't tried any except the red, and I'm with you that it wasn't my favorite. Hopefully they will improve with age. I drank the koolaid with these...


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

A double order no longer suffices...

“I will tell you....these are instant "unicorn status" cigars! Whatever you're gonna order, triple it! (You'll thank me!)”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I liked the red. Got these too.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’ve still got a few of the original Knucks. In my top 3 EZ of all time. 
Haven’t bought direct from EZ in a while but something told me to grab a couple handfuls of these.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I’m trying to keep to my word of slowing my roll on these EZ releases....have fun boys


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

When they come out with Knucklesammies 2.0 I will buy 3 boxes tho !


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> When they come out with Knucklesammies 2.0 I will buy 3 boxes tho !
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Those were amazing!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm officially done buying cigars from these guys. The marketing hype is a little too "cry wolf" for me. How can every cigar be the best you've ever had????

I'm not saying that I haven't enjoyed some of them, but they have not changed my life. The only thing they've done, is make me drop everything I'm doing every time there is a release. They are very smart about marketing, but at some point, like many of us already have, people are going to grow tired of the panic orders to get in on the "instant unicorn" releases.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Those were amazing!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


one of the best cigars I have somoke. I only had one that was gifted, thought when I ordered the brass knuckles it would be the same, no where close. So yes I have backed off on EZ but if the sammies come back I'll be buying.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I'm officially done buying cigars from these guys. The marketing hype is a little too "cry wolf" for me. How can every cigar be the best you've ever had????
> 
> I'm not saying that I haven't enjoyed some of them, but they have not changed my life. The only thing they've done, is make me drop everything I'm doing every time there is a release. They are very smart about marketing, but at some point, like many of us already have, people are going to grow tired of the panic orders to get in on the "instant unicorn" releases.


And to mention they just aren't as good or special as they use to be.....not sayin they aren't good sticks....they for the most part are...but before they used better tobacco in my opinion....they seem a bit more rushed to produce a new stick now...that being said I will still buy them, just not as important anymore

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I passed but only because the budget wasn't working for this release,

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I passed but only because the budget wasn't working for this release,
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Don't you have a kid you could sell? Or at least pawn for a week? Lol....hope all is going good bud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Don't you have a kid you could sell? Or at least pawn for a week? Lol....hope all is going good bud!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


All is well, just saving up to buy land and build a house on, so cigar budget is a bit smaller 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> All is well, just saving up to buy land and build a house on, so cigar budget is a bit smaller
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Same here this year bud....glad it's coming together for ya

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I passed because by the time I got on site they were sold out, LOL


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

For a larger run than normal they still sold out fast. Hoping these live up to the hype. If anyone's interested I will have a few to trade if your interested :vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Passed. Sticking to the rule "full/full"


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Passed. Sticking to the rule "full/full"


Amen

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Gotta be something special for me to pony up. However I have loved most of what I have gotten they always turn in to special occasions sticks. 


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

blackrabbit said:


> Please let us know what she says. Thanks!


Talked to my CPA today, she said if you received these letters you need to pay up. They are reported and if not paid you will eventually be caught and fined, loose you license, and still pay what you owe. Sucks! She's cool too, like a family friend.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> Talked to my CPA today, she said if you received these letters you need to pay up. They are reported and if not paid you will eventually be caught and fined, loose you license, and still pay what you owe. Sucks! She's cool too, like a family friend.


Wow this is ridiculous. That could be a big hit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Shaver702 said:


> Wow this is ridiculous. That could be a big hit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep... :vs_mad: Thankfully I only owed about $600 ..... I told her also that I purchased from some more online out of state vendors but did not receive a letter from them, she said well then don't worry about them. Whew... I would owe over a thousand then.

This is most definitely gonna change my online tobacco buying habits...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Is this a state by state thing? All I buy is online. If I get that bill I’ll be buying all my cigars over seas


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Is this a state by state thing? All I buy is online. If I get that bill I'll be buying all my cigars over seas


Yes, state by state. Texas hasn't been issued any, though I do most if my buying from online vendors in Texas these days. I get charged tax at the time of sale from CFed and EZ.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

So I just opened a fiver this morning and the wrappers look a lot darker in person than they did on the website picture. I'm now VERY anxiously waiting to fire one up in a few days :vs_OMG:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> So I just opened a fiver this morning and the wrappers look a lot darker in person than they did on the website picture. I'm now VERY anxiously waiting to fire one up in a few days :vs_OMG:


Those do look much better than the pics online

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

TexaSmoke said:


> Those do look much better than the pics online
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Weird that they look shorter online too. Maybe they took a pic of one of the other Knuckle releases and mixed them up.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Weird that they look shorter online too. Maybe they took a pic of one of the other Knuckle releases and mixed them up.


Online pics looked like the BK Red

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I actually have money to spend on cigars on a Thursday! Which means they either won't. Have a release today, or it won't draw even the slightest bit of my interest!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Dran said:


> I actually have money to spend on cigars on a Thursday! Which means they either won't. Have a release today, or it won't draw even the slightest bit of my interest!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


So of course they give you a Nomad release instead!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> So I just opened a fiver this morning and the wrappers look a lot darker in person than they did on the website picture. I'm now VERY anxiously waiting to fire one up in a few days :vs_OMG:


Ya with that pic I would have bought some.....damn the luck

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Speaking of Nomad. Has EZ released any yet on there site since they bought them? I remember there used to be a site with limited edition Nomad cigars but I can't remember it or find it. I'm on the search for more small limited stuff this weekend online.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Speaking of Nomad. Has EZ released any yet on there site since they bought them? I remember there used to be a site with limited edition Nomad cigars but I can't remember it or find it. I'm on the search for more small limited stuff this weekend online.


Nomad had a special release today. I get sent those updates the same way I get them from EZ and CFed

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

TexaSmoke said:


> Nomad had a special release today. I get sent those updates the same way I get them from EZ and CFed
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Care to drop me a PM with the website pretty please?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Care to drop me a PM with the website pretty please?


Sent

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

We all know I am just a dumb HillBilly.... But.....how can I get my hands on some of those Knuckles? Do I have to make my Bones and like knock off the next Puff member who signs up?...I got nothing else going on so as long as they aren't a fellow HillBillyian or from Tennessee or from Georgia or a FALCON fan ( GO FALCONS) , I'm good with it.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> We all know I am just a dumb HillBilly.... But.....how can I get my hands on some of those Knuckles? Do I have to make my Bones and like knock off the next Puff member who signs up?...I got nothing else going on so as long as they aren't a fellow HillBillyian or from Tennessee or from Georgia or a FALCON fan ( GO FALCONS) , I'm good with it.


Lmao.....if I had ordered any I'd send you some bud....I just didn't bite on these....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Ranger0282 said:


> We all know I am just a dumb HillBilly.... But.....how can I get my hands on some of those Knuckles? Do I have to make my Bones and like knock off the next Puff member who signs up?...I got nothing else going on so as long as they aren't a fellow HillBillyian or from Tennessee or from Georgia or a FALCON fan ( GO FALCONS) , I'm good with it.


You can bump me off... I'm a Lions fan it would be a mercy &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> You can bump me off... I'm a Lions fan it would be a mercy &#128514;&#128514;


You being a Lions fan...I am really surprised somebody hasn't already beat me to it....  GO FALCONS !!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Ranger0282 said:


> We all know I am just a dumb HillBilly.... But.....how can I get my hands on some of those Knuckles? Do I have to make my Bones and like knock off the next Puff member who signs up?...I got nothing else going on so as long as they aren't a fellow HillBillyian or from Tennessee or from Georgia or a FALCON fan ( GO FALCONS) , I'm good with it.





Ranger0282 said:


> @Ranger0282 shoot me a PM, I got a couple I can hook you up with.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I guess I am covered now. So who gets wacked?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I guess I am covered now. So who gets wacked?


Pick me!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

You're too old....not sporty ! I want someone I gotta lead my shot as they run...




That's demented the more I look at it................................................. calling Dino old..


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Is today going to be the day for a new release? I need my fix man :grin2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Lol. Thursday at noon is your best bet!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Is today going to be the day for a new release? I need my fix man :grin2:


Ha, my tried and proven statement: "Cigars are a Hobby, buying them is an Addiction"!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> Ha, my tried and proven statement: "Cigars are a Hobby, buying them is an Addiction"!


Can I have an AMEN!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Olecharlie said:


> Ha, my tried and proven statement: "Cigars are a Hobby, buying them is an Addiction"!


I gotta make that my signature :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I gotta make that my signature :vs_laugh:


I have a patent on that quote, but considering it's it's you my friend you can use it. Please don't tell anyone ok. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

It's time to drink the Kool-aid! EZ chocolate bar up on the site now.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/chocolate-bar


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Another #InstantUnicorn alert!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I drank the Kool-Aid with lots of sugar :crazy: San Andres wrapper. Well that was easy :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mich_smoker said:


> It's time to drink the Kool-aid! EZ chocolate bar up on the site now.
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/chocolate-bar


Damn it..... spending more money :doh:


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

The wrapper shade variation is so wide-ranging that this 'old man' can't see how they can sell these for a premium. 

Speaks to their skilled marketing chops.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I almost jumped because this looks like a release I'd dig, but I'm on a buying freeze and I am trying to actually stick to this one. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jankjr said:


> The wrapper shade variation is so wide-ranging that this 'old man' can't see how they can sell these for a premium.
> 
> Speaks to their skilled marketing chops.


I know what is up with the color variation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Jankjr said:


> The wrapper shade variation is so wide-ranging that this 'old man' can't see how they can sell these for a premium.
> 
> Speaks to their skilled marketing chops.


I have noticed this about almost every 5er I've bought from them. Flavors are usually pretty consistent, but colors vary a lot.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Shaver702 said:


> Jankjr said:
> 
> 
> > The wrapper shade variation is so wide-ranging that this 'old man' can't see how they can sell these for a premium.
> ...


You would think they would group them by shade as most manufacturers do with their boxes. I suppose maybe they are preparing all of us for wrappers different than the photos ( a la BK XQ).


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

According to their site only 6 of them left....


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

This is a perfect storm for me.... Pay day... EZ realease that sounds amazing.... But, i just bought some rolling supplies and got my anniversary weekend getaway next weekend..... Hopefully they sell fast... Might just get 10-20 of the naked sticks to practice wrapping/capping.... And gone!! Dodged that one.... Went to throw them in my cart and they were all gone

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh man... chocolate bar sounds like the perfect smoke but it’s sold out 

Darn those patients needing therapy when cigars are being released.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

PTAaron said:


> Oh man... chocolate bar sounds like the perfect smoke but it's sold out
> 
> Darn those patients needing therapy when cigars are being released.


 @PTAaron drop me a line and I'll help ya out.>


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sold out !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> @PTAaron drop me a line and I'll help ya out.>


I'll take you up on that


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Meh


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Meh
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You've lost that lovin' feelin':vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You've lost that lovin' feelin':vs_laugh:


Nah, his interest is only peaked when the description sounds like a horror movie review... This cigar will kickyou in face, reach down your throat and pull your butthole out of your [email protected] SOLD!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I have lost that lovin’ feelin for these “instant unicorns” but I also must tell myself I don’t want them anymore.....lol.....was trying to keep spending low anyways for a motorcycle but I went and bought my buddies Polaris RZR so I won’t be buying sticks anytime soon..... 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I have lost that lovin' feelin for these "instant unicorns" but I also must tell myself I don't want them anymore.....lol.....was trying to keep spending low anyways for a motorcycle but I went and bout my buddies Polaris RZR so I won't be buying sticks anytime soon.....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


So you're getting a motorcycle and the RZR? I give it two weeks before you buy more sticks ! :vs_laugh:

"Smoking Cigars is a Hobby, Buying Them is an Addiction"!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Oh I'm still gonna get a Harley.....and I do need a couple sticks still so you never know.....lol


Olecharlie said:


> So you're getting a motorcycle and the RZR? I give it two weeks before you buy more sticks ! :vs_laugh:
> 
> "Smoking Cigars is a Hobby, Buying Them is an Addiction"!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Oh I'm still gonna get a Harley.....and I do need a couple sticks still so you never know.....lol


Ah good to see you're back to normal, lol...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Passed, the dessert blends aren’t my thing. More for you guys!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

A lady from a FB Group that I am a member of took this pic and EZ borrowed it for their Instagram post. Just thought that was cool!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

so i know almost nothing about the ezra cigars other than yall are crazy for them

im peeping their site right now and see you can subscribe for a monthly sampler

yall think thats worth it for a few months to get a feel or recommend targeting a few specific fivers?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gummy Jones said:


> so i know almost nothing about the ezra cigars other than yall are crazy for them
> 
> im peeping their site right now and see you can subscribe for a monthly sampler
> 
> yall think thats worth it for a few months to get a feel or recommend targeting a few specific fivers?


If you drink coffee, I think the cigar and coffee of the month club is a good way to get your feet wet. It will allow you to try some limited edition stuff as well as some of the regular production lines and the coffee is always good.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> If you drink coffee, I think the cigar and coffee of the month club is a good way to get your feet wet. It will allow you to try some limited edition stuff as well as some of the regular production lines and the coffee is always good.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I agree that the C&COTM is probably a better way to go. The downside to me is EZ really only has a handful of regular production cigars and with the exception of All My Ex'es I've never been compelled to order more of any of them. You get some good limited release cigars but nothing you can smoke and love and subsequently order more of. Still, it's as good a way as any to get a feel for some of the EZ offerings. Just my two cents worth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I appreciate the advice. Limited edition, especially small batch, is certainly good and bad


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Ideally I'd have at least two of everything


----------



## Rads (Feb 10, 2019)

I keep reading some good things about Ezra cigars....I do like their coffee and cigar offer. So my question is how good is are their cigars and coffee?


To give me a frame of reference what brands are their cigars closest to? Or are they in a league if their own.....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Rads said:


> I keep reading some good things about Ezra cigars....I do like their coffee and cigar offer. So my question is how good is are their cigars and coffee?
> 
> To give me a frame of reference what brands are their cigars closest to? Or are they in a league if their own.....


I've never had their coffee but I am partial to their cigars for sure. I'd have a hard time comparing them to any brand in particular because they have blending ADHD (all over the map, esp withthe limited stuff). They are expensive, but for me are a treat.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Rookie cards 2019 on the site now.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/rookie-cards-1


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

I just had last years one and can’t say it was my favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope. Gonna be strong and resist...Baby steps :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Nope. Gonna be strong and resist...Baby steps :vs_laugh:


Attaboy!


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

A childhood memory revived by EZ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I'm skipping this one. I have other smokes I'm looking for right now. Doesnt sound like my cup of tea anyway.

I do dig the baseball theme though.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

So the owners had rookie baseball cards of themselves made up, and this is supposed to be something anyone but them wants to have?
Not only is their marketing on overdrive, so is their narcissism.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

lex61 said:


> A childhood memory revived by EZ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should be the EZ theme song.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I just wonder how they keep finding even better tobacco, it always seems to be better than their last offering. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Peapaw said:


> I just wonder how they keep finding even better tobacco, it always seems to be better than their last offering.
> 
> Sent from somewhere on the road.


Right?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

To be honest I'm not going to chase all of their releases. Chocolate bar sounded right up my alley because I love a good Maduro but if they dont sound like something I'm going to absolutely love..... I'm going to keep passing.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's @BOSSTANK at?.....They mentioned "Clove" twice....I know he loves the taste of clove. :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

ForMud said:


> Here's @BOSSTANK at?.....They mentioned "Clove" twice....I know he loves the taste of clove. :grin2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm with many of you in thinking their marketing has "Jumped the Shark". 

I still subscribe to the C&COTM, but other than that I'm putting EZ on time out.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I figure I can put them on hold and once I decide to start buying again it will be there best stick ever still....lmao 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Seems like a few of us feel the same way.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes I agree their marketing is over the top, but I have also not had a bad smoke from them yet.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yes I agree their marketing is over the top, but I have also not had a bad smoke from them yet.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Can't disagree with that...

But I'm one of those guys who can't tell the difference between the red kool-aid and the yellow kool-aid so I just quit drinking the kool-aid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Missed these. I haven’t had a Rookie Card before so don’t know what I’m missing...but I bet these are good


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

They should make a release called Ugly Unicorn.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Dran's Dirty Turdfecto! Treat yourself to the finest Dominican and Nicaraguan Seco filled, Nicaraguan binder sticks this side of Fuente, the wrapper is either a rare, hard to find Ecuadorian seco shade, or a ripe full bodied Nicaraguan Sungrown ligero, your guess is as good as mine!! All tobacco was aged less than a year in a Connecticut storehouse, before I risked life and limb to aquire these rare leaves to roll for you, but thats a story to share over a beer. Grab them quick, EXTREMELY limited supply of 9 sticks will go fast!
3/$50

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Dran said:


> Dran's Dirty Turdfecto! Treat yourself to the finest Dominican and Nicaraguan Seco filled, Nicaraguan binder sticks this side of Fuente, the wrapper is either a rare, hard to find Ecuadorian seco shade, or a ripe full bodied Nicaraguan Sungrown ligero, your guess is as good as mine!! All tobacco was aged less than a year in a Connecticut storehouse, before I risked life and limb to aquire these rare leaves to roll for you, but thats a story to share over a beer. Grab them quick, EXTREMELY limited supply of 9 sticks will go fast!
> 3/$50
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


But...Do they have hints of clove???


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> But...Do they have hints of clove???


Maybe.... We Don't really know here at Dirty Dran's ..... We just push out product in extremely limited quantity to drive up the price!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

You've totally outdone yourself this time, and over a beer maybe you can talk about what you had to do for some shady characters to get the leaf. Once they're gone, they're gone for good. Getcha some!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

It's been 11 days. Everyone ready for another unicorn?

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/milk-sugar-cookies


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

I hope the $65 isn't the new "normal". Last release was also $65.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> I hope the $65 isn't the new "normal". Last release was also $65.


i had it in my cart, went to checkout then changed my mind and closed the page

~$14.50 ($65 + $7 shipping) for a limited edition yet unknown cigar

ill pass


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> I hope the $65 isn't the new "normal". Last release was also $65.


If they can get it once, they'll keep getting it.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

PASS :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Picked up a few 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

[flame on]

while i am sure some of their cigars are fantastic

im also willing to bet they get bails of unused and forgotten tobacco for pennies on the dollar and that is why most of their blends are such mutts

$50shipped/fiver seems more reasonable for these boutique limited editions


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Gummy Jones said:


> i had it in my cart, went to checkout then changed my mind and closed the page
> 
> ~$14.50 ($65 + $7 shipping) for a limited edition yet unknown cigar
> 
> ill pass


Honestly that's about what I've paid per smokable blending sessions once you factor in all of the Duds. I swear they had a new roller that sucked and they went to his table and filled a bag just for me.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

huffer33 said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> > i had it in my cart, went to checkout then changed my mind and closed the page
> ...


That sucks. I've had fair luck quality wise, only had to chuck a handful.

It seems like I've been getting a fair number of cfed exclusives in the blending sessions lately. Not just EZ strictly speaking.


----------



## Rads (Feb 10, 2019)

Based on all the interesting comments made about these cigars I purchased their cigar sampler (and a pound of their coffee)....


Should be interesting....will post my smoke of the day when I try it out.....


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Dran said:


> Dran's Dirty Turdfecto! Treat yourself to the finest Dominican and Nicaraguan Seco filled, Nicaraguan binder sticks this side of Fuente, the wrapper is either a rare, hard to find Ecuadorian seco shade, or a ripe full bodied Nicaraguan Sungrown ligero, your guess is as good as mine!! All tobacco was aged less than a year in a Connecticut storehouse, before I risked life and limb to aquire these rare leaves to roll for you, but thats a story to share over a beer. Grab them quick, EXTREMELY limited supply of 9 sticks will go fast!
> 3/$50
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Dang it!!! Dirty Dran and his marketing tactics! I had 12 in my cart then they were all sold out! Sounded like THE BEST BLEND EVER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I saw the price and passed once again. There are so many other lines that I know and love that I would rather spend 13 a stick on.....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Yeah I saw the price and passed once again. There are so many other lines that I know and love that I would rather spend 13 a stick on.....


Agree!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Passed. I’m sure it still sold out.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I’m waiting for another release that has notes of European butter.


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I'm waiting for another release that has notes of European butter.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


If you like that then you'd love the one that tastes like Sunday hand churned butter from Spanish cows whose astrological symbol is aquarius.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

A couple years ago a truck rolled over in front of work and I ended up with 23lbs of New Zealand lightly salted butter......I'm holding out buying till they have a blend to match that.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

ForMud said:


> A couple years ago a truck rolled over in front of work and I ended up with 23lbs of New Zealand lightly salted butter......I'm holding out buying till they have a blend to match that.


That's only possible from a rare tobacco that we can't tell you where we got it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

_...hand rolled on the thighs of 18 year old virgins..._


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I love how the tone of this thread has changed so drastically lol


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Rondo said:


> _...hand rolled on the thighs of 18 year old virgins..._


Which is why they make so few of them...


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I see a lot of talk about Ezra Zion cigars. Some of it I can't tell if serious or not. They sure have good marketing, and every cigar release is the best EVAR! Same with Cigar Federation. "this cigar tastes like mexican hot chocolate!" Do what?


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> I love how the tone of this thread has changed so drastically lol


It's actually a shame in my opinion. Not that the thread has evolved like this but that EZ has made such a mockery of themselves and their products that this is the perception of them. They do make excellent cigars but I'm just over the whole marketing approach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> I'm waiting for another release that has notes of European butter.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Gotta be Irish for me to jump in....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Still cheaper for me to buy EZ cigars than almost anything else at my local B&M.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Still cheaper for me to buy EZ cigars than almost anything else at my local B&M.


Oh man you need a mule.....I'll hook you up just PM me.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Does anyone know if Noel Rojas still rolls their sticks? I’m real curious about that.


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Well my order of Milk & sugar cookies just arrived. I'll be lighting one up tonight. Hopefully these are as good as the other "dessert" lines.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Looks like Serious caught a case of FOMO:

https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals...aign=SEP5&utm_content=SEP5-190412fr-03-78-001


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Tulse said:


> Looks like Serious caught a case of FOMO:
> 
> https://www.seriouscigars.com/deals...aign=SEP5&utm_content=SEP5-190412fr-03-78-001


If you want the free cutter it might be worth the gamble.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> I'm waiting for another release that has notes of European butter.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Thanks for the Chuckle!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> _...hand rolled on the thighs of 18 year old virgins..._


SOLD! LMAO

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not even sure if Ezra or CFED owns the limited releases of the Nomad cigars but I got a 20 pack of the Switchblades on the way :vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm not even sure if Ezra or CFED owns the limited releases of the Nomad cigars but I got a 20 pack of the Switchblades on the way :vs_laugh:


The really good and not too foo foo description of those almost made me break out the credit card, but I was able to resist.

Duhhhh, for some reason I thought this was the what's your latest thread ignore the rest or just pretend it's over in that section. I could not find a way to delete the photo so I will just keep the text. If a mod wants to fix it go ahead.

I got these Punch-Egg Rolls in the mailbox today. Normally I am kinda anti-the faux-habanos brands, but I like the size, that these were had some positive reviews, are thrifty, are limited, and kind of cool.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm not even sure if Ezra or CFED owns the limited releases of the Nomad cigars but I got a 20 pack of the Switchblades on the way :vs_laugh:


Hard to resist but still holding out!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Switchblades looked good. Definitely report back!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Blessed Leaf Shiloh. I want it but considering vacation looming its gonna be another no for me. If anyone wanys to trade later I may be interested.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Pass. Haven't cared for any of the Blessed Leaf's I've smoked


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

greasemonger said:


> Blessed Leaf Shiloh. I want it but considering vacation looming its gonna be another no for me. If anyone wanys to trade later I may be interested.


I got you covered and I will even be nice >


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Another best for them, this time the best of their best! Lol


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Pass. Haven't cared for any of the Blessed Leaf's I've smoked


Ya for some reason these never did it for me either.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nomad Permanent Vacation


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> Pass. Haven't cared for any of the Blessed Leaf's I've smoked





GOT14U said:


> Ya for some reason these never did it for me either.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I think the three of us need to enter a pact to jump on our known likes if/when they're ever rereleased. 
Stuff like the RAVEN, Cleaver, OG Brass Knuckles, Knife Fight, etc., seem to be in our collective wheelhouses.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think the three of us need to enter a pact to jump on our known likes if/when they're ever rereleased.
> Stuff like the RAVEN, Cleaver, OG Brass Knuckles, Knife Fight, etc., seem to be in our collective wheelhouses.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Yeah we seem to be all on the same page with our favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Yeah we seem to be all on the same page with our favs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they put out the Raven again and I miss it, I'll be so pissed. So, I'm stating it right here in public that I'm good for a 10er or more for any of those.

What else should we be looking for?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> If they put out the Raven again and I miss it, I'll be so pissed. So, I'm stating it right here in public that I'm good for a 10er or more for any of those.
> 
> What else should we be looking for?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


All the Ravens!!!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think the three of us need to enter a pact to jump on our known likes if/when they're ever rereleased.
> Stuff like the RAVEN, Cleaver, OG Brass Knuckles, Knife Fight, etc., seem to be in our collective wheelhouses.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I'm in on Cleavers and Ravens. Cleaver might be the best thing they ever did.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Cleaver was awesome, HG. Only had one and wanted so many more. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah, it's not like they are making bad cigars now, they aren't, they just aren't making anything like Cleaver.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I think the three of us need to enter a pact to jump on our known likes if/when they're ever rereleased.
> Stuff like the RAVEN, Cleaver, OG Brass Knuckles, Knife Fight, etc., seem to be in our collective wheelhouses.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Im in. When the good stuff rolls in, assuming I can grab some, I'll get 20 and make sure you guys are covered.

We should meet up for a smoke one of these days


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yeah, it's not like they are making bad cigars now, they aren't, they just aren't making anything like Cleaver.


Indeed. Although I really....really like machine gun.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

The knuckle sandwich is one of my tops, right there with the cleavers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Im in. When the good stuff rolls in, assuming I can grab some, I'll get 20 and make sure you guys are covered.
> 
> We should meet up for a smoke one of these days


That might make me drive to California for that meet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> The knuckle sandwich is one of my tops, right there with the cleavers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sammich is worth the coin!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Cleaver 2.0 out now but their not cheap. Not sure if I'm passing or not. Never tried the original.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Gumby-cr said:


> Cleaver 2.0 out now but their not cheap. Not sure if I'm passing or not. Never tried the original.


I have only tried the mini cleaver from the coffee club and thought they were excellent.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Don't miss this

Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Should have gotta ya 50 or so guys!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Should have gotta ya 50 or so guys!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I only nabbed 5, but they must've read the thread, cause they knew they'd sell at least a 20pack one to one group.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> I only nabbed 5, but they must've read the thread, cause they knew they'd sell at least a 20pack one to one group.


I was freaking out my PayPal wasn't working I almost missed out on them

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Should have gotta ya 50 or so guys!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Please tell me you got some!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> Don't miss this
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Already sold out - did you guys score some?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

You bastards, it was gone in 11 minutes... im never gonna get these EZ haha


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

There was some when I looked but I didn't want to spend $65 on 5 untried sticks.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Wildman9907 said:


> You bastards, it was gone in 11 minutes... im never gonna get these EZ haha


I saw them online before the text went out at noon. I figured with a run of 705 which is larger than they usually do they would have lasted until tonight.


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> I saw them online before the text went out at noon. I figured with a run of 705 which is larger than they usually do they would have lasted until tonight.


id at my phone saw alert, stepped outside at work put 5 in my cart and they were gone


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> I was freaking out my PayPal wasn't working I almost missed out on them
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


PP didn't work for me either, had to use a CC.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Already sold out - did you guys score some?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Big time. They BETTER BE AS GOOD AS THE FIRST ONE.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Peapaw said:


> There was some when I looked but I didn't want to spend $65 on 5 untried sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Use the discount code, drops it under $12 a stick.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Big time. They BETTER BE AS GOOD AS THE FIRST ONE.


Let me rephrase that - did anyone get enough to mule some to me?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Let me rephrase that - did anyone get enough to mule some to me?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I got you TJ.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Wildman9907 said:


> id at my phone saw alert, stepped outside at work put 5 in my cart and they were gone


I ordered while I was driving as soon as the text came up.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Please tell me you got some!
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Yes sir, got enough for you I think. Let me know if you can't get any

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Peapaw said:
> 
> 
> > There was some when I looked but I didn't want to spend $65 on 5 untried sticks.
> ...


I didn't know that EZ had a code &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;. I have used RCIGARS for CFED before.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> PP didn't work for me either, had to use a CC.


Exactly what I was frantically doing....lmao....I tried to put 20 more in my cart and it wouldn't let me.... had to settle for 20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> I didn't know that EZ had a code &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;. I have used RCIGARS for CFED before.


Contest10. Works on all EZ purchases.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I tried. Swing and a miss. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Yes sir, got enough for you I think. Let me know if you can't get any
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Jerod, you pick up SoCal and I'll pick up Tyson.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Jerod, you pick up SoCal and I'll pick up Tyson.


Awesome of you to offer, but really not necessary brother.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> Awesome of you to offer, but really not necessary brother.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yeah, uh huh. PM me your addy, I'm going to need it for ummm... census purposes.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yeah, uh huh. PM me your addy, I'm going to need it for ummm... census purposes.


 lol

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Jerod, you pick up SoCal and I'll pick up Tyson.


And I feel like that is what makes this forum what it is, most people would be like hahaha I got mine go screw off.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I was able to get a fiver before they sold out earlier today so nobody gets any ideas or anything. Wish it was a maduro like the original was from what I read online though.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> I was able to get a fiver before they sold out earlier today so nobody gets any ideas or anything. Wish it was a maduro like the original was from what I read online though.


That's my big worry, exchanging that incredible "specially processed" Maduro for the new Habano. Loses richness even in the picture.


----------



## g1k (Jul 29, 2018)

Got the text, hit the website and all of the quantity options were "backorder"


Maybe there will be another run...


Ryan


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I allowed push notifications from EZ to my phone, when I got that notice there was still some.
Don't really know if that's faster all around or not. The 20s were sold out. 
Maybe worth a shot? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Contest10. Works on all EZ purchases.


How did I not know this?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> That's my big worry, exchanging that incredible "specially processed" Maduro for the new Habano. Loses richness even in the picture.


Man, I thought the picture in the popup notification looked light. I didn't take the time to read it, just went for it and all 5s, 10s, & 20s were "backordered"

Just now got caught up on things - I'll re-PM Jerod.

TJ

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> How did I not know this?


They had a contest a number of years ago and gave that code out. It still works to this day. The only thing I remember about the contest is I didn't win.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They had a contest a number of years ago and gave that code out. It still works to this day. The only thing I remember about the contest is I didn't win.


In the end I'd say you did. Add up all the $7 shipping on 5ers I've spent that coulda been saved with 10% off and you'd have a few more 5 packs.


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

@Mich_smoker saved me on this one offering me a fiver of his order, Much appreciated good sir.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Strongly considered the cleaver since I really liked the original but the prices are just getting crazy for a 5er


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

PTAaron said:


> Strongly considered the cleaver since I really liked the original but the prices are just getting crazy for a 5er


Oh and don't forget, tomorrow is Thursday, so expect a text from Nomad or Cfed around noonish (probly cfed, they're due for another fdb or excl)


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

greasemonger said:


> Oh and don't forget, tomorrow is Thursday, so expect a text from Nomad or Cfed around noonish (probly cfed, they're due for another fdb or excl)


It's gotta be from CFED but they just released a boutique last week too. They all released something within a one week span. I'm still deliberating on getting some of the boutique 2nds from Nomad that they put up last week.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

And here I thought that $65 for a fiver was pushing it
https://www.undergroundcigars.com/product/ezra-zion-another-brick-in-the-wall-brick-donation/


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

If your looking for a solid EZ Release, head over to the for sale section. Plenty to had there right now

Edit...oops, a little late


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> ^^^


Yeah I saw these awhile ago....no way am I paying that for a brick and 5 cigars....maybe if it was a ten pack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Based on the name of the listing of the cigar, it for some fundraiser, but they did not include any information???


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Based on the name of the listing of the cigar, it for some fundraiser, but they did not include any information???


This was a bit concerning. Not sure what's up with that.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

It’s a fundraiser for the new Underground Cugar Shop....buy a brick and have whatever you want inscribed on it and you also get the EZ sticks.... 40 characters max.


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> It's a fundraiser for the new Underground Cugar Shop....buy a brick and have whatever you want inscribed on it and you also get the EZ sticks.... 40 characters max.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


That's kinda neat.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> That's kinda neat.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


If I was local I might have done it....but probably not....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Drop Dead Gorgeous up at Nomad.

https://nomadcigars.com/products/drop-dead-gorgeous


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Drop Dead Gorgeous up at Nomad.
> 
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/drop-dead-gorgeous


Thanks. Didn't need to see that :vs_laugh: Maybe there already sold out. Nope still have some left. Dammit...


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Vietnamese cinnamon?.............It must be Thursday.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

ForMud said:


> Vietnamese cinnamon?.............It must be Thursday.


Almost as good as European butter...lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

ForMud said:


> Vietnamese cinnamon?.............It must be Thursday.


If it was Laotian I'd buy.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

ForMud said:


> Vietnamese cinnamon?.............It must be Thursday.


I was going to google Vietnamese cinnamon and then I said nope. I'm guessing the next release will have hints of 1984 Topps bubblegum. That's my guess :grin2:


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Not an EZ cigar but it is a Unicorn...

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/muestra-de-saka

Makes the EZ releases look like a bargain.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

lex61 said:


> Not an EZ cigar but it is a Unicorn...
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/muestra-de-saka


From the page:


> $100.00-$3000.00 cigars...that turned out to be mediocre at best. Just gimmicks. (Because if we're honest, *at that point, you're just smoking the price tag.)*


Why would they write that in the description of a cigar they are selling for $100?


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Still some available. What’s everyones opinion on Nomad cigars vs EZ? I am not educated myself. Totally different? These cigars sound great, the tobacco is aged.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

norc47 said:


> From the page:
> 
> Why would they write that in the description of a cigar they are selling for $100?


That's what Steve Saka was saying about other over priced cigars. Not his cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Still some available. What's everyones opinion on Nomad cigars vs EZ? I am not educated myself. Totally different? These cigars sound great, the tobacco is aged.


I liked Nomad before...however EZ taking their "ultra rare " releases to Nomad I'm not a big fan of.....I think their (EZ) quality and sticks that WOW have decreased dramatically....I use to buy ever release. Now I buy 1 in 5 at best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I've had a few enjoyable EZ's, but I can walk into my local shop and grab a specific Padron out of box and it has never let me down. A little pricier than any of the EZ's (primarily because I live in California and pay 50% tax on cigars), but I know I can always count on that stick. Same goes for 2 or 3 of Saka's smokes.

I still have about 10-15 EZ sticks in my wineador, but I feel like I'm rolling the dice when I light one up as to whether or not I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Westside Threat said:


> Still some available. What's everyones opinion on Nomad cigars vs EZ? I am not educated myself. Totally different? These cigars sound great, the tobacco is aged.


The only one's I ever got to try were the last few releases. The Switchblade and Permanent Vacation cigars I think were worth the money spent. It's weird how the Nomad limited releases have lower production numbers but last way longer than EZ limited releases.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

ebnash said:


> I've had a few enjoyable EZ's, but I can walk into my local shop and grab a specific Padron out of box and it has never let me down. A little pricier than any of the EZ's (primarily because I live in California and pay 50% tax on cigars), but I know I can always count on that stick. Same goes for 2 or 3 of Saka's smokes.
> 
> I still have about 10-15 EZ sticks in my wineador, but I feel like I'm rolling the dice when I light one up as to whether or not I'm going to enjoy it.


The dice are in your favor. Only a few have I not cared for and I've smoked most of them at this point.


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 5, 2018)

If anyone is looking to unload some Pecan Pie, hit me up. Looking for three of them. 

If I like it, I'll smoke the other two with my son.

If I don't like it, I'll give the other two to my son-in-law...ha ha.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JohnUSA said:


> If anyone is looking to unload some Pecan Pie, hit me up. Looking for three of them.
> 
> If I like it, I'll smoke the other two with my son.
> 
> If I don't like it, I'll give the other two to my son-in-law...ha ha.


He'll I'm looking for 20 of them...and I'm gonna keep them all! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

JohnUSA said:


> If anyone is looking to unload some Pecan Pie, hit me up. Looking for three of them.
> 
> If I like it, I'll smoke the other two with my son.
> 
> If I don't like it, I'll give the other two to my son-in-law...ha ha.


I love the Pecan Pie if I had more then 3, some would be on the way to you. Hope you have luck getting some they are great.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Cinnamon Roll
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cinnamon-roll?variant=28537289867343

_Apparently, the best tobacco they've ever tasted._


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cinnamon Roll
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cinnamon-roll?variant=28537289867343
> 
> _Apparently, the best tobacco they've ever tasted._


I wasnt gonna do it at $65, but with contest10 it came out cheaper than I usually spend at 60 plus shipping.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

greasemonger said:


> Humphrey's Ghost said:
> 
> 
> > Cinnamon Roll
> ...


There have been an awful lot of $65 releases this year, their just softening us up for a price hike.I can't believe I forgot the code to boot! DOH!&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Here is everything we'll be able to taste when we smoke one:

Heavy cream
cinnamon
brown sugar
leather
hazelnut
vanilla bean
nutmeg
butter
cinnamon bun
red cinnamon bears
milk chocolate
white pepper
cedar wood
cocoa
warm caramel
fresh-brewed coffee
whipped cream
toasted almonds
maple syrup
black peppercorn
sugar cane
whiskey
dark chocolate
taffy
butter
white frosting
clove
cardamom
Irish cream liquor


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cinnamon Roll
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cinnamon-roll?variant=28537289867343
> 
> _Apparently, the best tobacco they've ever tasted._


And not just secret but super secret!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> I wasnt gonna do it at $65, but with contest10 it came out cheaper than I usually spend at 60 plus shipping.


Yeah, took it down to $114 with shipping for 10.
I can live with that.

Of course, if they taste like Birthday Cakes, someone else is going to end up with them.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't understand how the tobacco they keep coming up with keeps getting better and better but when I smoke them I just dont see it.... 65 for a 5er hard pass.....


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

well once again gone way to quick, but its prolly for the better, i need to stop buying. my 3 week old whynter wineador is already full
although with a name like that it would have been tempting


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yea I passed. The last one I smoked wasn’t a $13 stick. I’m starting the think the tobacco they use isn’t what they say it is or there are other fillers in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

That cinnamon roll is tempting, but Im still on a buying freeze. Well except for the RP Vintage 1990 10pk I purchased couple days ago. Haha but I got them at a steal and I know they are good, and I was out...


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Here is everything we'll be able to taste when we smoke one:
> 
> Heavy cream
> cinnamon
> ...


That's funny to see the list like that...

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Easy pass for me. I didn’t see “Creme Brûlée” in Humphreys Ghost description list.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Cinnamon Roll
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cinnamon-roll?variant=28537289867343
> 
> _Apparently, the best tobacco they've ever tasted._


Dang. 65 for a fiver.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Dang. 65 for a fiver.


I had been thinking the same thing, until I calculated it down to $13/stick. I'm no longer a fan of EZ, but when you live in California, or Canada, $13 is average or below average for the price of a cigar at a lounge. California cigar tax is 65%. A Padron 64 Pyramide is $29 at my local lounge.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ebnash said:


> I had been thinking the same thing, until I calculated it down to $13/stick. I'm no longer a fan of EZ, but when you live in California, or Canada, $13 is average or below average for the price of a cigar at a lounge. California cigar tax is 65%. A Padron 64 Pyramide is $29 at my local lounge.


I feel for you CA guys with those taxes.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Chick Magnet returns
https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/chick-magnet?variant=23179059167290


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Chick Magnet returns
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/chick-magnet?variant=23179059167290


Is good?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

The first ones were pretty good. I can't speak to what they are doing now, or if they are the same.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Chick Magnet returns
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/chick-magnet?variant=23179059167290


It's crazy how they just keep finding these small run cigars in the back of the warehouse. I think I'm done for awhile with CFED and Ezra. I think the Queen of Hearts are still available too and they didn't make many of those either.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> It's crazy how they just keep finding these small run cigars in the back of the warehouse. I think I'm done for awhile with CFED and Ezra. I think the Queen of Hearts are still available too and they didn't make many of those either.


It's a very big warehouse?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Same here a lot of hype in their marketing tactics. I’ll buy on occasions.


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

I haven't had many, the queen of hearts I definitely liked, bought another 10 pack. The whipped cream were ok but nothing special. EZ ive only had the Pecan pie, I would pay the 65 for that again over and over.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Read the description. Buy what hits your profile and pass on the rest...you will like what you buy when you are picky.

When in doubt, get Blending Sessions. It will tickle the itch. I’m passing on the Cfed releases going forward, only one I’ve resonated with is Charlie Foxtrot.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Read the description. Buy what hits your profile and pass on the rest...you will like what you buy when you are picky.
> 
> When in doubt, get Blending Sessions. It will tickle the itch. I'm passing on the Cfed releases going forward, only one I've resonated with is Charlie Foxtrot.


That is one of their best sticks...lol...again me and you see eye to eye

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> "Read the description. Buy what hits your profile and pass on the rest...you will like what you buy when you are picky."
> 
> Except there are really no "profiles" to choose from. Every description for every release is exactly the same.
> It's "maybe the best cigar we've ever made"
> ...


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Westside Threat said:
> 
> 
> > "Read the description. Buy what hits your profile and pass on the rest...you will like what you buy when you are picky."
> ...


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

I think it’s time I give these a try.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Westside Threat said:
> 
> 
> > "Read the description. Buy what hits your profile and pass on the rest...you will like what you buy when you are picky."
> ...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I grab at least a 5er of each release, with some exceptions. I get a bundle of their blending session every month. The bulk of my cigars that I do smoke are EZ. I have yet to have any major issues with their quality or cigars. Yes I agree their marketing tends to make me chuckle. But guess it all goes back to we all have different likes and dislikes.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I grab at least a 5er of each release, with some exceptions. I get a bundle of their blending session every month. The bulk of my cigars that I do smoke are EZ. I have yet to have any major issues with their quality or cigars. Yes I agree their marketing tends to make me chuckle. But guess it all goes back to we all have different likes and dislikes.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


There's that guy! And will would totally agree. None have sucked! I have learned what ones of theirs I want and that's what I look for....if any of you guys have pecan pies I'd get rid of them as fast as you can by the way...PM for addy to get them disposed of!

Good to see you around bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nomad House Blend
https://nomadcigars.com/products/house-blend


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad House Blend
> 
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/house-blend


Never had one of these. I'm assuming since you posted this link they are pretty good. What are your thoughts on them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I posted it because it's a new release, so they haven't been available before. They do state that this is probably going to be a core line and not a limited release.


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

The marketing hype puts me off. The descriptions read more or less the same to me and are mostly breathless hype. 

I do like the batch of blending sessions i bought, and will restock when I get low. They offer nice variety and have all been good to very good at a great price.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a dream last night that they re-released the Knuckle Sammich. Too bad it was just a dream :serious:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> I had a dream last night that they re-released the Knuckle Sammich. Too bad it was just a dream :serious:


I hope not, at least for a bit. I just spent my stash!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

GOT14U said:


> I hope not, at least for a bit. I just spent my stash!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Don't worry. I have you covered if it happens. It would be my biggest EZ order probably ever. That was my favorite release ever from them :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Don't worry. I have you covered if it happens. It would be my biggest EZ order probably ever. That was my favorite release ever from them :grin2:


I hear ya, I'd probably buy 30 of them myself. Them and the pecan pies!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I received a couple handfuls of Nomad as a gift a few weeks ago and smoked my first recently. https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...smoke-today-non-habanos-5941.html#post5610500

Solid smoke. Not sure about cost or availability they were a gift.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Think I still have a couple 5ers of the knuckle. Sammich stashed away 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Think I still have a couple 5ers of the knuckle Sam Micah stashed away
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Hate you!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Hate you!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yep pretty sure they are sitting under the pecan pie 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep pretty sure they are sitting under the pecan pie
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker












Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

JtAv8tor said:


> Think I still have a couple 5ers of the knuckle Sam Micah stashed away
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


DANG :vs_OMG:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I believe it's the 17 that is a damn good stick along with Fin De Los Mundos(in your face stick)...


Rondo said:


> I received a couple handfuls of Nomad as a gift a few weeks ago and smoked my first recently. https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...smoke-today-non-habanos-5941.html#post5610500
> 
> Solid smoke. Not sure about cost or availability they were a gift.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Wow if you guys got these sticks then just know they are great! One of their best for my taste....but my taste isn't very good!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Wow if you guys got these sticks then just know they are great! One of their best for my taste....but my taste isn't very good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is that? Sadly with my travels I know I have missed some in the past few months

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Lucille maduro up now

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/lucille-maduro


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Well it is Thursday ........


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Lucile Maduro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> Lucille maduro up now
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/lucille-maduro


PASS for me... Gotta wonder - is a rerelease really a rerelease when it's different? Or was it a good selling name and band?

Might still be a good cigar worthy of its own name though.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I didn't even read the description, because I know what it would say, rare tobacco, we almost died getting it, but thats a story for over a beer.... Nutty, cocoa, etc.... But... I figure if they think its worthy of the Lucille name.... I'll bite!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone want to play a game?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow, that was a fast sellout. Hope they are good, I never tried the original but like @Dran said I bit on the name.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> PASS for me... Gotta wonder - is a rerelease really a rerelease when it's different? Or was it a good selling name and band?
> 
> Might still be a good cigar worthy of its own name though.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Will have to pass as well, I'm saving pennies for some upcoming releases. My bank account picked a fine time to leave me.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

lex61 said:


> Anyone want to play a game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot clove!! it's been in so many of their latest release descriptions that it should get 2 squares!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Will have to pass as well, I'm saving pennies for some upcoming releases. My bank account picked a fine time to leave me.


I see what you did there....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

The original Lucille was good to all those wondering :grin2:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

As a friend, I gotta warn ya...LUCILLE MADURO is a powerhouse cigar that isn't for the novice cigar smoker!


That in the description made me want to try it. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nomad Trouble Maker
Apparently a Brass Knuckles in Corona
https://nomadcigars.com/products/trouble-maker


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad Trouble Maker
> Apparently a Brass Knuckles in Corona
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/trouble-maker


Now I feel like you're working for EZ, as well. I really like the Brass Knuckles and my preference is for smaller ring gauge cigars.

Now after all my sarcastic ramblings about how I'm done with these guys, I find myself Jonesing again...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

ebnash said:


> Now I feel like you're working for EZ, as well. I really like the Brass Knuckles and my preference is for smaller ring gauge cigars.
> 
> Now after all my sarcastic ramblings about how I'm done with these guys, I find myself Jonesing again...


LOL, if only they would pay me.
I have to admit that I pulled the trigger based on the Brass Knuckles and the ring gauge, so all my observations went right in the toilet.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

They had me at brass knuckles....... damn it


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> They had me at brass knuckles....... damn it


Ditto...I didn't even look at the taste description before adding them to my cart when I saw them compare it to the Brass Knuckles. Almost missed out too.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Ditto...I didn't even look at the taste description before adding them to my cart when I saw them compare it to the Brass Knuckles. Almost missed out too.


There are still 5ers available. Don't mean to enable, but if I spread the word, they will all disappear so I won't be tempted to keep checking if they are still avail.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

ebnash said:


> There are still 5ers available. Don't mean to enable, but if I spread the word, they will all disappear so I won't be tempted to keep checking if they are still avail.


I got 2 fivers. I usually get a 20 pack of everything because I have ZERO self control :vs_laugh:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Yeah I pulled the trigger on these...we shall see...Do you see the variance in the color of the wrappers? Either way they had me at brass knuckles also.


I honestly think they may be testing the waters and see if they get as much people to follow over to the nomad side.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I never got the notification on these. App, text or email


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Westside Threat said:


> I never got the notification on these. App, text or email


They still had some left an hour ago if your looking :grin2:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I never got the notification on these. App, text or email


Me either, but you may have lucked out....$77 total....they better be good!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

5ers still available.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Med full...sticking to my guns


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

New machine gun up for sale now.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> New machine gun up for sale now.


All for the low low price of $14/stick before shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Yep I am an EZ fan but their prices are not helping me stay that way.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

And now were up to $70 plus shipping on 5ers.

Any feedback on Machine Gun?

This also is being compared to Brass Knuckles?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> And now were up to $70 plus shipping on 5ers.
> 
> Any feedback on Machine Gun?
> 
> ...


Original was a great smoke, but at that price..hard pass from an EZ fan. I will get a 20 bundle of blending sessions instead

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Besides The Wall fiver which was $75 on Underground Cigars I think this is the highest priced release on the actual EZ site. I could be wrong. The releases just keep going up in price with each new release.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Original was a great smoke, but at that price..hard pass from an EZ fan. I will get a 20 bundle of blending sessions instead
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I'm with ya... and they're gone already, so I'm sure that price will hold.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I think we are all EZ fans, but some of the recent releases haven't lived up to the hype or the quality of past releases.
Honestly, at this point I have to question if these are $15 cigars, sight unseen.
I'm going with no.
Of course, thousands of others are going with yes.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Machine Gun is arguably my Favorite EZ smoke. But the reality is, this blend has nothing to do with the last blend. It’s just a different cigar.

Probably still good but damn expensive. It was a very difficult pass for me


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Deep Fried Turkey today. Never saw a notice. I managed to snag a tenner as they were almost all gone when I saw this a few minutes ago.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Deep Fried Turkey today. Never saw a notice. I managed to snag a tenner as they were almost all gone when I saw this a few minutes ago.


Looks like an exact release. That doesn't happen very often...I'm gonna pass anyways but that's for the heads up! Oh they still have some tho

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

What's an exact release? Does that have to do with that it for Thanksgiving yet it is June?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> What's an exact release? Does that have to do with that it for Thanksgiving yet it is June?


It's the exact same cigar they released previously, not an updated or "2" version


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> It's the exact same cigar they released previously, not an updated or "2" version


This^

For example, EZ put out a cigar named Cleaver about 2 years ago. Many of us loved it and coveted more via a re-release.

Well, they put out another cigar called Cleaver, but it's not the same. Here is what I wrote Jerrod last night after having the two releases back to back: 
"You know how someone claims they have a recipe just like KFC, but it's never exactly the same?

Well thats kinda what I think we have here. Even though EZ knows the recipe, I dont think they have the original ingredients. So they tried to duplicate it via blending."

Hope that makes sense.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

What they said.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Sabotage. Sounds deelish https://nomadcigars.com/collections/limited-edition-cigars


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Chicken and Waffles 
http://bit.ly/ChickenAndWafflesMADURO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got the alert for Chicken N Waffles...was gonna get some of these...always wanted to try one. Then looked at the price... just too damn expensive imo


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> Just got the alert for Chicken N Waffles...was gonna get some of these...always wanted to try one. Then looked at the price... just too damn expensive imo


I did too. The price is ridiculous. They are good but by the time you pay for shipping they are way too expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

$70+ goes a long way on Cigarbid haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

The best news of this is...........It means it's Thursday, only one day left till the weekend!!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Lol... I went ahead and got a 10pk for $127 shipped smh, always wanted to try one. I figure if I don’t like or want to sell some one day I shouldn’t have a problem. Heh 

Couldn’t resist... dangit


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

First release I'm passing on in like 3 months. I love most of their releases but they really need to get on the ball with the size descriptions. A skinny toro to them means 6x40 (see Pistolla release) so what's a short toro (this release)? Really wish they would start putting exact length and ring gauge in the descriptions :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Rather have the hot cocoa that popped up on cfed..... a lot cheaper too.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

610 available That’s like $8000 in an hour Ezra is making... minus what they spent on the tobacco, etc.

I need to start BOSSTANK Boutique Cigars... haha damn


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

I'm glad some of you didn't order, I did lol just a 5 pack. been wanting to try these 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

It’s really frustrating that the prices keep going up on these. 
I have loved all of the EZ stuff I’ve ordered but it’s getting tough to stomach $70+ for 5 cigars (with shipping).


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

contest10 code save you the shipping

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> It's really frustrating that the prices keep going up on these.
> I have loved all of the EZ stuff I've ordered but it's getting tough to stomach $70+ for 5 cigars (with shipping).


I haven't ordered from EZ in a long time because I think a lot of releases are way over rated for the price! Too many are hit or miss for me, now if they come back with the Knuckle Sammich I'll be all over those.

I ordered a box of 2019 Morphine Lanceros for $99, come on EZ, EZ up on us!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> I haven't ordered from EZ in a long time because I think a lot of releases are way over rated for the price! Too many are hit or miss for me, now if they come back with the Knuckle Sammich I'll be all over those.
> 
> I ordered a box of 2019 Morphine Lanceros for $99, come on EZ, EZ up on us!


All true!

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Noel has consistently better products for less dough at this point. I'll likely go that route for the forseeable future purchases. I think 4 sistema 1870s full is plenty for now. Heck I can still get 25 rojas made all my exs for 215 out the door lol.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

EZest pass ever. Short toro for $65? Nope


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Knuckles texas special up next


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Runs boys, run! Get yo brass knuckles, quick!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I should just stay off the internet today. Just saying... Nope too late :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Got 'em, 2nd time ordering a limited release. .... Everyone screams about the knuckles, so.... Why not?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Well damn they got me again! I keep swearing up and down I'm done buying into the hype and they keep pulling me back in......


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for picking up my sampler @Bigjohn! Wouldnt have bought these if i hadn't cleared out some space!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Dran said:


> Thanks for picking up my sampler @Bigjohn! Wouldnt have bought these if i hadn't cleared out some space!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Happy to be the enabler. Even if it's in roundabout back alley kinda way  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Puff members deffintly slowed down on Ezra releases cause that's two in a row I was able to get 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I passed. Not my favorite vitola, bets it great though. I dont think you guys will regret it


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

It's nice when you delivery is changed from a Monday to today. Can't wait for them to arrive :grin2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Same here my lil green buddy

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Gumby-cr said:


> It's nice when you delivery is changed from a Monday to today. Can't wait for them to arrive :grin2:


Mine arrived and smell glorious........:vs_OMG:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Mine arrived and smell glorious........:vs_OMG:


You "Naughty Boy", I almost caved in myself just by reading the write up and thinking could they be as good as the Knuckle Sammich! But I resisted!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

White Chocolate Truffles from Nomad. Guess the flavors. only 300 made


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's the link everyone
https://nomadcigars.com/products/white-chocolate-truffles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Shaver702 said:


> Here's the link everyone
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/white-chocolate-truffles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh.......


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I saw the text come through but didn’t excite me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Gumby-cr said:


> Guess the flavors.


This really is absurd.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

I think this may be the same cigar as yesterday's White Chocolate Truffles, just smoked backwards.

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/back-from-the-dead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

lex61 said:


> I think this may be the same cigar as yesterday's White Chocolate Truffles, just smoked backwards.
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/back-from-the-dead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I caved but I'm done for awhile (promise). I just hope that it's not a box pressed cigar. It doesn't specify and it's kind of hard to tell with those pictures.


----------



## Lsands25 (Jun 22, 2019)

I have never tried any cigars from him. Where should I start? I looked at his website and say some are available but none that everyone is talking about. Should I order some from his core series or wait and try to snag one of these special releases?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Lsands25 said:


> I have never tried any cigars from him. Where should I start? I looked at his website and say some are available but none that everyone is talking about. Should I order some from his core series or wait and try to snag one of these special releases?


All My Exes are very good, or The Collective on CFed. You have to jump on new releases within minutes. New releases on Nomad last about a day. CFed also has some new releases up now. All three sites are EZ.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Lsands25 said:


> I have never tried any cigars from him. Where should I start? I looked at his website and say some are available but none that everyone is talking about. Should I order some from his core series or wait and try to snag one of these special releases?


Get one of their core line samplers.

I just had an Eminence the other day with over a year on it.....Dam Good.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-raven-midnight-dreary?variant=29264194764879

New raven release out of range for what I want to pay

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...-raven-midnight-dreary?variant=29264194764879
> 
> New raven release out of range for what I want to pay
> 
> "LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


Same. The Raven is my fav, but I just can't pay the prices these things are starting to go for. Too many other options for much better prices.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsands25 (Jun 22, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Lsands25 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never tried any cigars from him. Where should I start? I looked at his website and say some are available but none that everyone is talking about. Should I order some from his core series or wait and try to snag one of these special releases?
> ...





ForMud said:


> Lsands25 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never tried any cigars from him. Where should I start? I looked at his website and say some are available but none that everyone is talking about. Should I order some from his core series or wait and try to snag one of these special releases?
> ...


Thanks I didn't know these releases would go so quick. I was looking at the sampler.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Same. The Raven is my fav, but I just can't pay the prices these things are starting to go for. Too many other options for much better prices.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I have never been disappointed in the cigars they put out..the prices lately though are a different story

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Fell for it.
It's easier to swallow with the 10% discount.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

"Cubanesque". Is this the moment they jump the shark?

Gonna pass...

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> "Cubanesque". Is this the moment they jump the shark?
> 
> Gonna pass...
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Especially when you can find Cubans for cheaper...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Passed as well :serious:


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Lsands25 said:


> I have never tried any cigars from him. Where should I start?


The blending sessions packs.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Fortune Cookie 2019
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/fortune-cookie-2019?variant=29406197612623


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

humphrey's ghost said:


> fortune cookie 2019
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/fortune-cookie-2019?variant=29406197612623


best cigars evar!


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

One of the most popular unicorn cigars in EZ history...

And what’s with a 5x50 short toro? Why not just call it a robusto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to turn my phone off or move into a cave..... keep costing me money :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

lex61 said:


> One of the most popular unicorn cigars in EZ history...
> 
> And what's with a 5x50 short toro? Why not just call it a robusto?


I'm fairly confident at this point that they just enjoy being different for it's sake alone. I wouldn't have beeen surprised if they had alternatively called it an "incredibly short churchill" :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'm fairly confident at this point that they just enjoy being different for it's sake alone. I wouldn't have beeen surprised if they had alternatively called it an "incredibly short churchill" :vs_laugh:


Well, Saka already has the short churchill Sobremesa which I believe is 4.7 x 48. EZ also has short skinny toro's too :vs_laugh:. As for this release it's a big fat pass.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Swollen Rothschild
Overweight Short Corona


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I haven’t bought anything from EZ since Oct 2018, the Texas Knuckles almost pulled me back in but I’m still EZ free lol. I’ll pass on this one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Man, I've read a lot of amazing things about EZ cigars, but between the price and the "Walmart opening at 12:01 a.m. on Thanksgiving night" approach to the releases, I think I'm going to wait a while before trying to get my hands on any of them. (Though I am a sucker for their quirky banding.)


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I hate that they have jumped their prices almost 20.00 a fiver from the original release..but people are willing to pay it I guess. Not this guy I will stick to the blending session bundles. 


"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

lex61 said:


> Why not just call it a robusto?


You can't get the melted butter flavor out of a robusto. Regular room temperature butter, sure, but not melted.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nomad Melted Ice Cream:
https://nomadcigars.com/products/melted-ice-cream


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad Melted Ice Cream:
> 
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/melted-ice-cream


I can only guess what the flavor profile is haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Scotch whiskey release.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/scotch-whisky


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

They didnt want to hike prices again, so they have downsized to the short toro standard size! Im done drinking the kool-aid. Any future EZ purchases will be clubs or core line stuff. I'm sure theres enough sheep to keep them reducing the size while increasing the price and keep things more and more profitable for them, but I'm throwing in the towel. Its all hype at this point.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Dran said:


> They didnt want to hike prices again, so they have downsized to the short toro standard size! Im done drinking the kool-aid. Any future EZ purchases will be clubs or core line stuff. I'm sure theres enough sheep to keep them reducing the size while increasing the price and keep things more and more profitable for them, but I'm throwing in the towel. Its all hype at this point.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Yeah the price point is getting out of hand.... sounded interesting but not for $65 for a 5er. And again how is all their tobacco so limited and special??? This one is super duper crazy special guys!


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah, they make that Scotch Whisky release sound pretty stellar, but that's a lotta green for five sticks.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Can’t pay B&M prices for mystery cigars. They’ve lost me as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Yeah the price point is getting out of hand.... sounded interesting but not for $65 for a 5er. And again how is all their tobacco so limited and special??? This one is super duper crazy special guys!


EVERY TIME Super duper extra special becomes ordinary when everything is extra special.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I would have said yes to this release. But I just saw the text and they are sold out already so that made it easy :grin2:


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Dran said:


> They didnt want to hike prices again, so they have downsized to the short toro standard size! Im done drinking the kool-aid. Any future EZ purchases will be clubs or core line stuff. I'm sure theres enough sheep to keep them reducing the size while increasing the price and keep things more and more profitable for them, but I'm throwing in the towel. Its all hype at this point.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


But but....They have a European butter taste to them......


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I havent bought in ages. It will take a special cigar for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

sneaky EZ release

just happened to look on the site and they have a micro- batch of the original release
ezra and co.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/ezra-co-2019


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mich_smoker said:


> sneaky EZ release
> 
> just happened to look on the site and they have a micro- batch of the original release
> ezra and co.
> ...


Again with the damn $65 for 5er..... they're making it real easy to pass. I'm sure they're great but can get so many other great sticks for way less.....


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

My favorite.....European butter.....I have it shipped here in boxes and stored in a top secret location somewhere in the desert!


ForMud said:


> But but....They have a European butter taste to them......


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Passaroonie.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

At least we already know on this one that it's an $8 stick at best


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nomad Texas Hand Saw Massacre
https://nomadcigars.com/products/the-texas-hand-saw-massacre


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nomad Texas Hand Saw Massacre
> 
> https://nomadcigars.com/products/the-texas-hand-saw-massacre


1st 3rd:*Vanilla bean, black pepper, black licorice, amaretto, clove, whipped cream, dried fruit, nutmeg
2nd 3rd:*Cashews, toffee, light-roasted coffee beans, cinnamon sticks, dark leather, earth, "aged-tobacco taste"
3rd 3rd:*Five-spice, red oak wood, hot chocolate, nougat, salted caramel, butter, sugar cane

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> 1st 3rd:*Vanilla bean, black pepper, black licorice, amaretto, clove, whipped cream, dried fruit, nutmeg
> 2nd 3rd:*Cashews, toffee, light-roasted coffee beans, cinnamon sticks, dark leather, earth, "aged-tobacco taste"
> 3rd 3rd:*Five-spice, red oak wood, hot chocolate, nougat, salted caramel, butter, sugar cane
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Disregarding the description, I went for this one TJ. I couldn't pass up the description of aged tobacco.
If it's something close to Trouble Maker, it will be worth it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Disregarding the description, I went for this one TJ. I couldn't pass up the description of aged tobacco.
> 
> If it's something close to Trouble Maker, it will be worth it.


I hear ya. I was tempted too when I read 14-21 year aged tobacco

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

How can something called “Hand Saw Massacre” only be medium strength.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> How can something called "Hand Saw Massacre" only be medium strength.


The full will be the "Chainsaw" Massacre - lol.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> The full will be the "Chainsaw" Massacre - lol.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


It'll come with a little leather apron "band". lil

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

7 Year Anniversary is out today...

Damn, I only needed Stout Beer or Cardamon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

7 year anniversary

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/7-year-anniversary?variant=29600288833615

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

lex61 said:


> 7 Year Anniversary is out today...
> 
> Damn, I only needed Stout Beer or Cardamon.
> 
> ...


Can't believe clove isn't on that card 

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Same song, different verse.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Peapaw said:


> Same song, different verse.


The anniversary line to date hasn't let me down, I bit on this one.

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

By the time the 10 year rolls around it’s gonna be $100/5er


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

lex61 said:


> 7 Year Anniversary is out today...
> 
> Damn, I only needed Stout Beer or Cardamon.
> 
> ...


Spectacular. Double Bonus Card for "Unicorn" mention.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Pass...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

A side note, this is the last night for open enrollment on EZ COTM membership

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/ezra-cigar-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47647893002

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> A side note, this is the last night for open enrollment on EZ COTM membership
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/ezra-cigar-coffee-of-the-month-club?variant=47647893002
> 
> "LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


OG member - You still in Vader, err, Joker, err Negan, err JT?

There are some good COTMs out there, but for me, the Coffee puts this one over the top.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> OG member - You still in Vader, err, Joker, err Negan, err JT?
> 
> There are some good COTMs out there, but for me, the Coffee puts this one over the top.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Lol yes I have many alter egos, more just what strikes me for the time being..my medication is supposed to help with that, but yes still on this COTM, for 50.00 plus shipping I get a 5er and a lb of coffee..can't beat that

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Oak & Eden Rye

In a moment of weakness, I bit.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

For those so inclined,

Good outlook for the EZ bingo card on this one as well

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...k-eden-rye-blend-cigar?variant=29669432852559


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Clove!!!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

YESSSS, me too. a 10 pack:cb:


















Westside Threat said:


> Oak & Eden Rye
> In a moment of weakness, I bit.


----------



## crown (Apr 14, 2009)

I had a Blending Sessions the other day that looked just like this...hmmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

crown said:


> I had a Blending Sessions the other day that looked just like this...hmmm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well how was it ? Haha

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## crown (Apr 14, 2009)

JtAv8tor said:


> Well how was it ? Haha
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


For $4 it was great lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Heads up on this one..the cookie line has been all awesome in my opinion I bit for a 20 pack on this one

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...s/peanut-butter-cookie?variant=29779206832207


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

JtAv8tor said:


> Heads up on this one..the cookie line has been all awesome in my opinion I bit for a 20 pack on this one
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...s/peanut-butter-cookie?variant=29779206832207


Looks good but this green one doesn't have enough green ones. I really miss the days of the fiver for fifty :serious:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Looks good but this green one doesn't have enough green ones. I really miss the days of the fiver for fifty :serious:


I am sure we can work a trade for a couple if you are interested sir.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

"MARK MY WORDS...If ever there was an Ezra unicorn cigar...this is it!*"

"First light is an explosion of flavor!*Dark chocolate, sugar cane, toasted nuts, and whipped cream rush across the palate.* Hints of peanut brittle, cinnamon stick, and roasted coffee beans follow immediately after. The finish lingers long on the tongue with notes of nutmeg and cream. Retrohale adds a warming black pepper burn.*
As it progresses, the age of the tobacco starts to be tasted immediately.*The flavor is hard to describe...but it's incredible! Along with that are hints of raw sugar cane, amaretto, and white pepper. A general nuttiness to the blend develops.
Halfway, salted caramel, rich milk chocolate, tanned leather, and nuts emerge.*The richness goes up another level. Hints of cocoa, vanilla beans, hazelnut, and clove appear. The balance between sweet and savory is perfect. Amazing!
Last third, the richness and depth of the flavors goes completely off the charts!Huge waves of dark chocolate reappear. Dark brown sugar, peanuts, sweet tea, walnuts, black licorice, semi-sweet chocolate chips, and butter. The last third of this cigar could possibly be the most complex flavors I've ever experienced in a cigar!*(I would use a string of expletives to describe how good this cigar is...but my Mom reads these.)"

Sounds good  
But I'm with Gumby - $70 shipped for short toros.


Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> "MARK MY WORDS...If ever there was an Ezra unicorn cigar...this is it!*"
> 
> "First light is an explosion of flavor!*Dark chocolate, sugar cane, toasted nuts, and whipped cream rush across the palate.* Hints of peanut brittle, cinnamon stick, and roasted coffee beans follow immediately after. The finish lingers long on the tongue with notes of nutmeg and cream. Retrohale adds a warming black pepper burn.*
> As it progresses, the age of the tobacco starts to be tasted immediately.*The flavor is hard to describe...but it's incredible! Along with that are hints of raw sugar cane, amaretto, and white pepper. A general nuttiness to the blend develops.
> ...


Need to start doing splits on these to be honest, doing the math with shipping if buying a 20 pack it comes out to ~57.00 a fiver...which is why I usually snag a 20 pack for myself but in the future might be willing to split up a 20 pack pending how many are interested.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

"Now comes the best batch Ezra Zion has ever cooked up" Words change but the message's still the same.
How many cigars are gonna be the "BEST ever" cigar? Come on guys, im getting fed up with this...
PASS:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Huge pass.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Picked up a 5 count. Honestly it will be the last purchase for awhile. A little over $14 a stick is insane. Especially for a short toro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

New blessed leaf release today.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/blessed-leaf-veneration


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

it's their "Absolute best of their best" guys....better get on it!easy pass for me


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Need to start doing splits on these to be honest, doing the math with shipping if buying a 20 pack it comes out to ~57.00 a fiver...which is why I usually snag a 20 pack for myself but in the future might be willing to split up a 20 pack pending how many are interested.


If you're still looking for someone to break up a 20 pack, I'd be willing to take a 5er off your hands this time around.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I haven’t really been into the blessed leafs of the past.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I haven't really been into the blessed leafs of the past.


Yeah definitely the "flattest" sticks they put out, might as well smoke a NC Monte Cristo IMO

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

New realese. FYI:vs_cool:
Im passing...
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...wed-off-shotgun-maduro?variant=13585353179215


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Archun said:


> New realese. FYI:vs_cool:
> Im passing...
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...wed-off-shotgun-maduro?variant=13585353179215


I could have sworn they released this once already. Looks good but money is getting tight so it's a passaroonie.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Not a new release just a release of some they held back. It yes they are tasty


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Only 210 made too... Must be Super Duper Secret tobacco that we can't tell you where we got it from again :vs_laugh:


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have 2 left of these from a purchase I made awhile ago. I think they came with another 5 pack and it was $110 for 10 cigars or something. I must have gotten a steal. $110 for two 5 packs. Amazing price lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> I have 2 left of these from a purchase I made awhile ago. I think they came with another 5 pack and it was $110 for 10 cigars or something. I must have gotten a steal. $110 for two 5 packs. Amazing price lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the original one that they paired with the Sugar cookie, then a bit later they did the Madura sawed off solo 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Never got a notice for this


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Was no notice, just some extra from the release,

They do this every now and then just pop a few up on website 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...root-beer-float-maduro?variant=29987137781839

Root beer Maduro

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...root-beer-float-maduro?variant=29987137781839
> 
> Root beer Maduro
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Have you had this one? I'm interested but for the price I'd be pissed it it was trash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Shaver702 said:


> Have you had this one? I'm interested but for the price I'd be pissed it it was trash
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The original was good, can't speak to this release

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/colle...saturday-night-special?variant=30224225861711

New revolver out today


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

They had me until I read skinny toro.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> They had me until I read skinny toro.


Yeah main reason I am just doing split and not extra for me

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yeah main reason I am just doing split and not extra for me "I have you now" - Vader


You're an EZ Sucker!:vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Archun said:


> You're an EZ Sucker!:vs_laugh:


I know what I like and I enjoy 95% of their releases, not sure that makes me a sucker.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Cookie Dough, short turn around between releases.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cookie-dough


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Re-release BK texas special.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/brass-knuckles-texas-special


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> Re-release BK texas special.
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/brass-knuckles-texas-special


Hell yes they got me on these! Good stick

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I know what I like and I enjoy 95% of their releases, not sure that makes me a sucker.


Just a little bud

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Just a little bud
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Haha, well guess that makes all suckers for our favorite smokes 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

doughnut release out now.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/donut-with-sprinkles


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

From the description, I’d guess around 2300 calories.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Mich_smoker said:


> doughnut release out now.
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/donut-with-sprinkles


I would definitely snatch a 10er but this time I have nowhere to send them to:vs_mad:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

If I could say it I would. They should have called it something else that was on South Park that ended in sprinkles :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Archun said:


> I would definitely snatch a 10er but this time I have nowhere to send them to:vs_mad:


I have a suggestion......................................


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Ranger0282 said:


> I have a suggestion......................................


:vs_OMG: Lets hear it...


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Archun said:


> :vs_OMG: Lets hear it...


Alpine Tn....but you will have to rent a mule to get them up this mountain. No problem you getting down. just lay down and let gravity do it's job......


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Ranger0282 said:


> Alpine Tn....but you will have to rent a mule to get them up this mountain. No problem you getting down. just lay down and let gravity do it's job......


Thanks a lot!:vs_cool:
it'll have to be next time, cause they're gone...


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Punkin pie release out now.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/punkin-pie-2019-special-edition


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> Punkin pie release out now.
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/punkin-pie-2019-special-edition


Anyone want to split?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone want to split?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


 @SoCal Gunner

I have an extra 5er if you want, $57 shipped?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> @SoCal Gunner
> 
> I have an extra 5er if you want, $57 shipped?


Done - send PP info

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Anyone want to split?Sent from the fetal position


Im up for a split if anyone is interested (dont worry, It'll be shipped to the US):cb


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> @SoCal Gunner
> 
> I have an extra 5er if you want, $57 shipped?





SoCal Gunner said:


> Done - send PP info
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


PM received, Money sent.
Thanks

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Mich_smoker said:
> 
> 
> > @SoCal Gunner
> ...


Headed your way @SoCal Gunner

9505513461339309459338


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

naughty bits micro release

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/naughty-bits-1


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow this is weird. No announcement.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/root-beer-float-maduro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> Headed your way @SoCal Gunner
> 
> 9505513461339309459338


Got em the other day - thanks!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Green army men. I have 1 5er available if someone is interested $57. PM me

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/green-army-men


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

got a 10 pack hope they are good


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I’m sure they will be good. I still have two of the originals I haven’t smoked yet, I should get on that. But skinny toro just isnt my thing.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

One 5er still up for grabs. 57.00 shipped to you

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

pecan pie is back! get 'em while their hot. (hope it's as good as the original)

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/pecan-pie


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> pecan pie is back! get 'em while their hot. (hope it's as good as the original)
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/pecan-pie


Anyone wants to split? I need a5er 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Ugly Christmas Sweater 2019 out now
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/ugly-christmas-sweater-2021?variant=31520863223887


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

Damn! Already sold out! I was going to pick up a fiver for some samplers I'm putting together for Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Ninjabread Man 2019
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/ninjabread-man-2019?variant=31597422903375


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Archun said:


> Ninjabread Man 2019
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/ninjabread-man-2019?variant=31597422903375


One of my favorite EZ blends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ezra email this AM for Nomad Nutcracker - LOL

https://nomadcigars.com/products/nutcracker-2019?mc_cid=3b6c108ef9&mc_eid=3a4db34c20
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

New Brass Knuckles today, surprised nobody posted yet. At $70 I passed, hard as it was...

Question is, will we see a $80 5 pack in 2020? My money says yes.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> New Brass Knuckles today, surprised nobody posted yet. At $70 I passed, hard as it was...
> 
> Question is, will we see a $80 5 pack in 2020? My money says yes.


Wow just saw the price jump...yep they are good cigars and I am a fan, but they have priced themselves out of my humidor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

But wait, they dared you to try one! What if it had been a double dog dare?

They priced and overhyped themselves out of my humidor a while ago. I’m pretty sure it wasn’t that long ago a fiver was going for $50.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

new Lucille release is up now.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/lucille-2020-ltd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Mich_smoker said:


> new Lucille release is up now.
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/lucille-2020-ltd


First step into the world of EZ Cigars. Here's to hoping. I will say other than 1 Attabay I purchased. This is by damn far the most I've ever spent.

From first Cigar in Iraq in 2004 to today oh how times have changed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Got them in today!!!! Tempted to light one but I’m going to try to give it a few weeks in the humidor.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Choc chip maduro out now, looks good.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/chocolate-chip-cookie-maduro


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

I so want to try some of these releases but good lord they're getting pricey with shipping. Into the Padron / Davidoff price range. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

EZ wasnt lying... the oil emitting off these wrappers are so thick that it is literally seeping though the wrapping paper.










Also, the smell is legit strong -- they really do smell like choc cookies!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Couldn't resist... first cigar purchase for me this year.










https://nomadcigars.com/products/melted-vanilla-ice-cream


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, I’m a little embarrassed to say I bought some of the Melted Ice Cream, as well. This, after I swore I’d never buy anymore “hype” cigars. I guess this will have to be in the name of science.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

They do look awfully yummy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Those looked sooooo good............I bought some as well. Damn those marketing geniuses lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

red army men release.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/red-army-men-2020-ltd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Man. Kills me I missed the melted Vanilla Ice cream. That looks / sound like my perfect smoke. Anyone with a spare, hit me up.....I’m fairly certain I could find a trade or something to get my paws on one.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

...


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Bee's Knees Black
https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/bees-knees-black?variant=31809021673551


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Archun said:


> Bee's Knees Black
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/bees-knees-black?variant=31809021673551


Any1 get these? I passed... 
Any1 have any insight on the first bees knees release? Dont remember much about them in terms of being hyped up around here

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Any1 get these? I passed...
> Any1 have any insight on the first bees knees release? Dont remember much about them in terms of being hyped up around here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I snagged some as Bee Knees was one of their best releases IMO, hoping the remake is just as good


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

BKurt said:


> Any1 get these? I passed...
> Any1 have any insight on the first bees knees release? Dont remember much about them in terms of being hyped up around here


I passed...


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

new cleaver release out now.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cleaver-special-edition-ltd


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Could not pass on those

Sent from the Westside


----------



## TheRealQuincy (May 2, 2020)

Idk if people are still into EZ releases but The Raven Nevermore 2020 is out now


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’m done chasing their new releases. 
Quality has gone down since Chris purchased Nomad.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rondo said:


> I'm done chasing their new releases.
> Quality has gone down since Chris purchased Nomad.


And price went up, sad as I used to love most their stuff but with the price jumps and quality drops I am with you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

All the hype pulled me in, I had to try one of these over the top desert do all end all and from first light.......it seems like a child making a desert.....this sounds good....let me add it. This sounds good ....add it ......so on. So at the end of the experiment ......it’s a muddled mess. Left me questioning if I got a few bad sticks or the theory of it cost more, folks believe it taste better. 


Again, I am by no means an expert but I know what I like and I haven’t found one I’d buy again.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I am with Ron and JT
Quality is way down and they rarely make anything any more that comes even close to their old magic
Ravens haven’t been good since the very first release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

i'll stick to my new world cameroons and san lotanos then...:smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> All the hype pulled me in, I had to try one of these over the top desert do all end all and from first light.......it seems like a child making a desert.....this sounds good....let me add it. This sounds good ....add it ......so on. So at the end of the experiment ......it's a muddled mess. Left me questioning if I got a few bad sticks or the theory of it cost more, folks believe it taste better.
> 
> Again, I am by no means an expert but I know what I like and I haven't found one I'd buy again.


My 2 cents if you want to try EZ smokes snag the blending sessions, a bundle for about 85 shipped and you won't be as disappointed if they are duds


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I lost interest in the EZ releases last year, and I know that Nomad is EZ now, but the last few Nomads I’ve purchased have been really good, especially the Vanilla Melted Ice Cream. I wish I would have bought a lot more of those. 

It’s a little easier for me to spend more, only because I smoke 5-6 cigars a month.


----------



## TheRealQuincy (May 2, 2020)

Question about the nomad and ez releases, do you store them in the paper packaging them come in or should you open the package and store them without the packaging?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

TheRealQuincy said:


> Question about the nomad and ez releases, do you store them in the paper packaging them come in or should you open the package and store them without the packaging?


I keep mine in the paper wrap until I open it up personally


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I am with Ron and JT
> Quality is way down and they rarely make anything any more that comes even close to their old magic
> Ravens haven't been good since the very first release
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm relatively new to Ez's, and I know a lot of people here like them, but I gotta be honest, so far I don't get the hype. Maybe it's just bad luck on my end, or brilliant marketing on Ez's but I've smoked 5 different releases from them now, and they've all been horrible. Tight draws, one dimensional, poor construction, and fancy bands. Perhaps I was just late to the party, but I'm not seeing it.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Ravens haven't been good since the very first release
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what kills me - They put out a cigar with the same or similar name and its nothing like its predecessor. Those first Ravens were great. The most recent are a mess.

I still get the CCOTM because I find value in the coffee/cigar package.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rolled from secret tobaccos I found ... only this bundle made getcha some !

Oh and hints of clove

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

@s1n3 n0m1n3, chocolate peanut butter cookie is up on the site now, looks like same wrapper as before.

Saw your WTB for these a while ago, so figured I'd give ya a heads up.

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/products/chocolate-peanut-butter-cookie?_pos=1&_sid=a05468dad&_ss=r


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow $77.30 for a fiver! Nope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

